# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Λήμνος [Παναγία Τήνου, Trabzon, Med Star]

## Apostolos

Το ιστορικό βαποράκι μας την έκανε σήμερα και ήδη είναι στο δρόμο για την Σύρα

----------


## Apostolos

Λάθος! Για Λαύριο το κόβω το καμάρι

----------


## mastrokostas

Ρε παιδιά αυτό πρέπει να ναι ? Το συνάντησα στην Σύρο .

----------


## captain 83

Το παλιό Λήμνος του Νομικού και κάποτε όργωνε τις Σποράδες και το Βόρειο Αιγαίο.

----------


## Apostolos

2 φώτο απο το όμορφο πλοίο που όσα ονόματα και να αλλάξει εμείς Λημνάκι θα το λέμε...
TINOU.jpgTINOU (1).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Ωραιες Αποστολε. Φαινεται και το παλιο ονομα αν βλεπω σωστα με την ωραιοτερη (γραμματοσειρα) που μπηκε σε πλοιο κατα τη γνωμη μου

----------


## scoufgian

το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ,σημερα το πρωι ,στο λιμανι του Λαυριου
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5777

----------


## MYTILENE

Πολύ καλή,στο λιμάνι τη βγάζεις εσύ????:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

> Πολύ καλή,στο λιμάνι τη βγάζεις εσύ????:mrgreen::mrgreen:


εναν καλο συνδυασμο, καφε και φωτογραφιας ,στο λιμανι του Λαυριου,προσεφερε η μερα σημερα.Τα  αποτελεσματα ειναι αυτα........:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## MYTILENE

Μια χαρά σε βρίσκω.:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Nautikos II

> εναν καλο συνδυασμο, καφε και φωτογραφιας ,στο λιμανι του Λαυριου,προσεφερε η μερα σημερα.Τα αποτελεσματα ειναι αυτα........:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Τ αποτελεσμετα ειναι τελεια :Wink:  Αυτο δενει και Τηνο;

----------


## scoufgian

> Τ αποτελεσμετα ειναι τελεια Αυτο δενει και Τηνο;


τα λιμανια που πιανει ειναι κεα,κυθνο,συρο,παρο,ναξο,θηρα,αναφη,ιο,σικινο,φολε  γανδρο

----------


## noulos

> τα λιμανια που πιανει ειναι κεα,κυθνο,συρο,παρο,ναξο,θηρα,αναφη,ιο,σικινο,φολε  γανδρο


Σίγουρα πιάνει και ¶νδρο-Τήνο, όπως και το Χοζοβ/τησα.

----------


## MYTILENE

> τα λιμανια που πιανει ειναι κεα,κυθνο,συρο,παρο,ναξο,θηρα,αναφη,ιο,σικινο,φολε  γανδρο


Με μια ανάσα τα είπες ΟΛΑ αυτά???????:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## scoufgian

> Με μια ανάσα τα είπες ΟΛΑ αυτά???????:mrgreen::mrgreen:


:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Από έγκυρες πληροφορίες έμαθα ότι το πλοίο σε περίπου ένα μήνα από σήμερα θα διακόψει τα δρομολόγια του δια πάντος και θα αποσυρθεί. Ο λόγος είναι ότι δεν πληρεί τους κοινωτικούς κανονισμούς και την συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης για να συνεχίσει τα ταξίδια του. Η προσαρμογή του εκτιμάται αρκετά δαπανηρή και ως εκ τούτου ασύμφορη για την περαιτέρω εκμετάλευση του πλοίου. Οι ίδια πηγλη μου ανέφερε ότι η εταιρεία δεν σκοπεύει να αντικαταστήσει το πλοίο. Γράφουμε λοιπόν μείον 1 από τα ενδοκυκλαδικά? Ισως κάποια άλλη εταιρεία δραστηριοποιηθεί σ αυτές τις γραμμές? Ο καιρός θα δείξει. Ετοιμαστείτε λοιπόν να αποχαιρετήσουμε το Λημνάκι...:cry:

Μια πρόσφατη φωτογραφία του πλοίου κατά την άφιξη του στην Τήνο προερχόμενο από την ¶νδρο στις 2 Μαίου.

----------


## Haddock

Λέο, το νέο έπεσε σαν κεραυνός εν αιθρία!! Το Λημνάκι μας θα φύγει; 

Μου γεννιούνται οι εξής απορίες. Το Ιονίς του Τυρογαλά πως προσασμόστηκε δηλαδή; Δεν υπάρχουν χρήματα και θέληση; Υπάρχει προθεσμία για την προσαρμογή αυτη;

¶ρμεξαν καλά την αγελάδα με το Λημνάκι και τις επιδοτήσεις. Σκοτώνουν τα άλογα όταν γεράσουν...

----------


## despo

Μα γιατι απο τωρα, αφου δεν συμπληρωσε ουτε καν 35ετία ?.

----------


## Ellinis

Η 35ετία δεν υπάρχει πια, αλλά η Στοκχόλμη υπάρχει. Δυστηχώς φαίνεται οτι ο πλοιοκτήτης του δεν πιστεύει οτι αξίζει η προσαρμογή.
Προφανώς ο ιδιοκτήτης του Ιονίς είχε άλλη άποψη.

----------


## despo

Δηλαδη δεν υπαρχει η μετα την 35ετία προσαρμογή στη συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης, οπως εγινε κατ'αρχη με το 'Μιλενα' και 'Νταλιάνα' ?.
Ισχυει για ολα τα πλοία ποιας ηλικίας ?.

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδία όσο όμορφο και αν είναι όσο και να το αγαπάμε νομίζω πως είναι καιρός να ξεκουραστεί και αυτό όποιος το έχει ζήσει αυτό το βαπόρι σίγουρα το λατρεύει αλλά βγάζει πάρα μα πάρα πολλά προβλήματα δεν πάει το βαπόρι ειδικά τον τελευταίο καιρό σε ίδια κατάσταση και η χοζοβιοτισα

----------


## speedrunner

Θα πρέπει όμως να μπει άλλο στην θέση του και να μην μείνει η γραμμή χωρίς πλοίο γιατί εξυπηρετεί πάρα πολύ τα μικρά νησιά και ιδιαίτερα στην μεταφορά προϊόντων από τα μεγάλα νησιά

----------


## speedrunner

Κάτι άκουσα σήμερα για την αντικατάστασή του. 
Αυτό που ακούγεται είναι για το SAOS II η το Παναγία Σουμελά.

----------


## Leo

Παλαιότερα ήταν το Νόνα Μαίρη στην γραμμή ...

----------


## Rocinante

> Κάτι άκουσα σήμερα για την αντικατάστασή του. 
> Αυτό που ακούγεται είναι για το SAOS II η το Παναγία Σουμελά.


Καλα αν αντικατασταθει απο τη Σουμελα ας κλεισει απο τωρα θεση ο Leo που ειναι Fan :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Αν η Saos Ferries πάρει την γραμμή (πολύ πιθανόν) δεν αποκλείεται αυτό που λέει ο φίλος rocinante. Σ αυτή την περίπτωση δεν θέλω να σας πω τι σκέφτομαι  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## Apostolos

Παρόλο που το Λήμνος είναι ένα καλό σκάφος δέν κάνει πλέον για την γραμμή... Το Σουμελά πιστεύω ότι θα δυσκολευτεί γιατι είναι το διπλό βαπόρι και δέν έχει τις ίδιες καλές ελλικτικές ικανότητες.

----------


## Νάξος

Δε μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι το Λημνάκι μας θα μας εγκαταλείψει. Όταν το είδα πριν από λίγες εβδομάδες στη Νάξο συγκινήθηκα κι ας έχει τα χρονάκια του κι ας μην του πάνε καθόλου τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ. Ένα ακόμα πλοίο ανώτερης αισθητικής, άλλης εποχής, που ωστόσο έχει ακόμα μπόλικα ψωμάκια να φάει θα πάρει τον δρόμο χωρίς επιστροφή; Είναι άδικο.

Εδώ κυκλοφορούν κάτι Μιλένες και Νταλιάνες όταν τότε που πρωτοήρθαν ήταν πιο αργές και από την καθυστέρηση και τώρα αποσύρουν το Λήμνος; Έχουμε τρελλαθεί τελείως;

Τέλος πάντων, το καράβι αυτό είναι ιστορικό, προσέφερε πολλά και όλοι μας θα το θυμόμαστε με το απαλό γκρι κουστουμάκι του και τα υπέροχα σινιάλα του Νομικού σε φουγάρα και πλώρη, από τα πιο πετυχημένα κατά τη γνώμη μου σε πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας. Εδώ όπως το αγαπήσαμε οι περισσότεροι από εμάς: ως Λήμνος, από φυλλάδιο την εποχή που μεσουρανούσε. Κάτω από το κοράκι, κάτω από τον αφρό της θάλασσας φαίνεται το περίγραμμα του βολβού της πλώρης. Ο βολβός του Λήμνος ήταν πάντα ευδιάκριτος από κάποιον που τον παρατηρούσε από την πλώρη, ακόμα και όταν αυτό ήταν εν κινήσει. Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση από μωρό παιδί γιατί δεν είχα δει βολβό σε άλλα πλοία της γραμμής (αν είχαν, δεν ήταν πολύ ορατός). Α ρε Λημνάκι κι έλεγα να ταξίδευα μαζύ σου σε κάποιο ενδοκυκλαδικό τώρα το καλοκαιράκι μετά από 20 και πλέον χρόνια...

----------


## parianos

φιλε Ναξος, συμφωνω μαζι σου, καλες εποχες τοτε με το ομορφο Λημνος και με αυτο ταξιδεψα πρωτη φορα για Παρο οταν ημουν 7 ετων (1980) και μετα για πολλα χρονια ταξιδευα συνεχεια με αυτο και εχω παρα πολλες αναμνησεις και ευκολα κουναγε πολυ με τα πολλα μποφορ. Πρεπει καποια μερα να το προλαβω να ταξιδεψω τωρα μια φορα πριν φυγει για παντα για να θυμηθω τις παλιες εποχες μου.......

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε Νάξος πίστεψέμε έφτασε η ώρα να την κάνει δεν πάει άλλο το βαπόρι ξέρεις τη γίνεται κάθε φορά εκεί μέσα ο ηλεκτρολόγος και οι μηχανικοί κάνουν την προσευχή τους τώρα ότι είναι όμορφο και μας εμπνέει μια άλλη εποχή συμφωνώ το βαπόρι είναι πολύ όμορφο αλλά τώρα να δούμε ΑΝ φύγει πιο θα έρθει ελπίζω κάποιο ξεκούραστο

----------


## Νaval22

Ο αντικαταστάτης του δεν νομίζω ότι θα προέλθει απο τη ΝΕΛ,φαντάζομαι πως η ΝΕΛ δεν είναι σε θέση να φέρει νέο πλοίο έστω τέτοιου μεγεθους

----------


## MYTILENE

Σιγά μη φέρουν πλοίο αυτοί,εδώ και αυτά που έχουν σκέφτονται να τα σουτάρουν θα φέρουν καινούργιο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Νικόλα δεν διαφωνώ μαζύ σου στο ότι το πλοίο είναι σε κακή κατάσταση και έχει έντονα σημάδια από τον χρόνο. Ωστόσο είναι 31 έτους και σε τελική ανάλυση αν αλλαχτούν οι μηχανές του και φρεσκαριστεί λιγάκι για τα ενδοκυκλαδικά θα είναι λουκούμι για μία ακόμα δεκαετία χαλαρά. Όλα αυτά ενέχουν ως προϋπόθεση το κόστος της επένδυσης. Ρωτάω όμως: η ναυπήγηση ενός νέου ανάλογου πλοίου δεν θα κόστιζε τα διπλάσια; Ή είναι τόσο απαγορευτικό το κόστος αγοράς και εγκατάστασης νέων μηχανών που θα σου έδιναν υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα γύρω στα 18-20 μίλια;

Πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει βούληση και το καραβάκι θα γίνει καρφίτσες. Θα είναι κρίμα γιατί για ενδοκυκλαδικά ταξείδια ένα πλοίο τέτοιου μεγέθους, ευέλικτο και με μία ταχύτητα 16-19  μίλια θα ήταν η χαρά του κάθε νησιώτη και τουρίστα.

----------


## Νικόλας

να σου πω συμφωνώ μαζί σου αλλά αλλάγη μηχανών σε τέτοιο καράβι δεν νομίζω να συμφέρει και τόσο την ΝΕΛ άλωστε δεν βγάζει και τα τρελά τα κέρδη για να αποφασήσει να βάλει μηχανές κανονικά θα έπρεπε να τις είχαν αλλάξει 2-3 χρόνια πριν η να κανόνιζαν και καμιά καλή επισκευή του πλοίου αυτοί το είχαν αφήσει στην μοίρα του λες και δεν έτρεχε τίποτα τώρα ότι και να κάνει θέλει πολλά λεφτά και σιγά μην τα δώσει η ΝΕΛ.......

----------


## Haddock

Δεν είναι τα μηχανικά μόνο που θέλουν επισκευή. Το απαγορευτικό κόστος προσαρμογής στη συνθήκη της Στοκχόλμης βάζει φραγμό στην εκμετάλλευση του πλοιου. Δυστυχώς, θα δούμε πολλά πλοία της γενιάς του Λήμνος να φεύγουν λόγω Στοκχόλμης. *Ξέρουμε πότε θα αποδρομολογηθεί*;

----------


## speedrunner

Πάντος για την θερινή περίοδο το Παναγια Τήνου και το Παναγια Χοζοβιώτισσα είναι τα μοναδικά πλοία που δεν έχουν μπέι ακόμη τα δρομολόγια τους στο σήστημα.
δεν ξέρω αν αυτό δέιχνει κάτι.

----------


## speedrunner

Ξέρουμε κάτι νεότερο για το πότε θα σταματήσει το πλοίο; Χθές η ΝΕΛ πέρασε τα δρομολόγια για το Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα για όλο το καλοκαίρι αλλά για το Τήνου πέρασε μέχρι το τέλος Ιουνίου. Ακόμη και το ίδιο το πλήρωμα που ρώτησα δεν ξέρει πότε θα σταματήσει. :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Φίλε  σύμφωνα με τις *τότε* πληροφορίες μου πρέπει να είναι περι τό τέλος Ιουνίου.

----------


## speedrunner

Τελικά σύμφωνα με επίσημες πληροφορίες από την ΝΕΛ το πλοίο σταματάει τέλος Ιουνίου. 
  Χωρίς να αποκλείουν όμως να ξαναξεκινήσει δρομολόγια μετά το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## polykas

Παναγία Τήνου με κόκκινο............... :Smile: 



p.t (1).jpg











p.t.jpg

----------


## polykas

Aφιερωμένες οι φωτό στον *LEO.*



1 (13).jpg







1.jpg






1 (5).jpg

----------


## Leo

*Φ α ν τ α σ τ ι κ έ ς*
Γιώργο ευχαριστώ πολύ....που έκανες τέτοιες φωτογραφίες βρε θηρίο?  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Φοβερές φωτό πραγματικά!!Εχω ταξιδέψει με αυτό το πλοίο με παρόμοιο καιρό και καταλαβαίνεται τι ρουκετάκια εξφεντονίζονταν μεσα(απο αλλους).
Μήπως όμως ρε παιδια αυτα τα πλοία είναι πολύ μικρά για τετοια δρομολόγια που η θάλασσα είναι πάρα πολυ συχνα "φούσκα"?
όταν λέω μικρό δεν εννοώ για χωρητικότητα αλλα αν π.χ. αυτό το δρομολόγιο που κάνουν οι δύο Παναγίες αντικαθίστωνταν απο κάποιο μεγαλύτερο (και γρηγορότερο ίσως) πλοιο, δε θα είχε καλύτερη συμπεριφορα σε τέτοιους καιρούς?

----------


## Νικόλας

και όπως ήταν φυσικό οι τίτλοι τέλους έπεσαν για το βαποράκι η ασφαλιστική το έβγαλε άχρηστο και αυτό ήταν μας τελείωσε και τούτο

----------


## Leo

Μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζει που βρίσκεται το πλοίο τώρα?

----------


## Speedkiller

Ήταν έξω απο τον Πειραιά και κατευθυνόταν προς πέραμα η ν.μ.δ. πριν λίγο!

----------


## giannisk88

Και τώρα τι θα γίνει με το πλοιο?
Θα το διαλύσουν??

----------


## Νικόλας

μάλλον ότι γίνεται πάντα θα το αφήσουν και θα περιμένει εκεί μπας και το αγοράσει κανείς αλλά και να το πάρει που να βάλει τόσο λεφτά για να το φτιάξει υποθέτω

----------


## Speedkiller

Τελικά στριφογυρνάει έξω από τον Πειραιά...

----------


## Leo

Στο μώλο της ΔΕΗ (μέσα μεριά τελικά πήγε το πλοίο).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να υποθέσω δίπλα στο Σκόπελος, στη θέση του Αιγεύς που μας έφυγε πριν λίγες μόλις εβδομάδες για Aliaga ???  :Sad: 

Kρίμα... Σφίγγεται η καρδιά όταν βλέπεις καράβια που μας ταξίδεψαν να αποσύρονται, στην σκουριά και στη λήθη κάποιου ''μόλου''.....  :Sad:

----------


## Leo

Ειδικά μετά τις απίστευτες φουρτουνιασμένες φωτογραφίες που μας έδωσε ο polykas.

----------


## parianos

Παει το Λημνακι, το χανουμε....

----------


## Haddock

Η "_φτερού_" δεν είπε ακόμα την τελευταία της λέξη :-) Νομίζω ότι έπαισε η αυλαία με τον καλύτερο τρόπο για το ιστορικό σκαρί. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι γέλασε χαιρέκακα για την απαξίωση του. *Είπε κανείς τίποτα για "κακό κάρμα"??? Ρήγμα στον Θεόφιλο και βλάβη στον Ταξιάρχη.*


Limnos_in_Serifos_01.jpg


Copyright

----------


## polykas

Ταξιδεύοντας για την Σύρο..... :Very Happy: 




p-t 1.jpg








p-t2.jpg











ΡΑΦΗΝΑ-ΤΗΝΟΣ-ΣΥΡΟΣ.8-7-2006. 056.jpg













p-t.jpg

----------


## iletal1

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΟ 25/6/08

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ0001.jpg

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ0002.jpg

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ0003.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

και αφου η ilieta,μας ταξιδεψε ,με τις ωραιες εικονες, απο την Ιο ,ας προσγειωθουμε ,λιγο αποτομα, στη τωρινη κατασταση του πλοιου.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 8919

----------


## Haddock

Για τους νησιώτες των Ανατολικών, το _Λήμνος_ του Νομικού συνέπεσε με την άνοδο του τουρισμού στα τέλη της χρυσής δεκαετίας του 70. Το έχουμε ταξιδέψει με καλούς και άσχημους καιρούς, το λατρέψαμε για τον μαϊτζέβελο χαρακτήρα του, το αγκαλιάσαμε όπως το _Νάξος_. 

Η παλιοπαρέα του _Λήμνος_ με τα _Έλλη_, _Νάξος_, _Πάρος_, και _Κυκλάδες_ έδωσαν νέα πνοή στην Ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση για τα νησιά των Ανατολικών Κυκλάδων. Έχουμε να γράψουμε ιστορίες από άλλες εποχές πάνω στο Λημνάκι. 

Πόσες φορές θυμάμαι να σε χαζεύω με την ξεχωριστή φορεσιά σου από τον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο, το καλύτερο σημείο για τους Παριανούς καραβολάτρες... Δεν θα ξεχάσουμε την όμορφη μπουρού σου. Καλά ταξίδια να έχεις, όπου κι αν πας...

Η φωτογραφία είναι από το διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο του 1991, όταν το σινιάλο του Νομικού μεσουρανούσε στις Κυκλάδες και τις Σποράδες.


Lemnos__Nomicos.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

σε καλή κατάσταση φαίνονται τα deck του πλοίου απο τις φωτογραφίες ίσως το πρόσεχαν και αυτό εξίσου αρκετά

----------


## marsant

Παντως εκτος οτι εγραψε ιστορια με τα χρωματα του Νομικου του ταιριαζαν και καλυτερα πανω στο βαπορι απο τα αλλα χρωματα.

----------


## Leo

Ίσως επειδή έτσι πρωτοξεκίνησε.. θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι με τα χρώματα του Νομικού ήταν πολύ όμορφο, με δεύτρη επιλογή, για τα δικά μου μάτια, το μπλέ που φοράει τώρα με τα λευκά λόγκο της ΝΕΛ.

----------


## despo

Με οσα πλοια του Νομικου και αν ειχα ταξειδέψει η καθαριότητα, ακριβεια στα δρομολόγια και γενικοτερα η συνεπεια ηταν η εντυπωση που αποκομιζε ο επιβατης.

----------


## polykas

Το αγαπημένο Παναγία Τήνου στον Μώλο ΔΕΗ.*3-8-2008*



2--.jpg










2-----.jpg










2---.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Ωραίες φωτό φίλε!!
Ετσι όπως είδα τον Ελυρο στη δευτερη φωτό νόμζα οτι ήταν κανα olympic champion!!

----------


## vinman

Aς ταξιδέψουμε όλοι μαζί για μία ακόμα φορά πίσω στο χρόνο μέσα απο μία καρτ ποστάλ της Nomicos lines που βρήκα στο αρχείο μου...
Τέλη δεκαετίας του 1980,το αγαπημένο μας Λήμνος...!!!
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους σας!!!

----------


## jvrou

Κρίμα να είναι δεμένα τέτοια καράβια και να κυκλοφορούν άλλα ελεύθερα όπως το Χοζοβιώτισα. Έστω όχι για πολύ ακόμα. Και το χειρότερο είναι πώς πρόκειται για καράβια της ίδιας εταιρίας

----------


## eliasaslan

συμφωνω απολυτα με τον jvrou

----------


## Django

Και εδώ μια φωτογραφία του στα λευκά. Με το σινιάλο του Βεντούρη ως "Παναγια Τήνου". Αλήθεια, έχουμε τίποτα νεότερο; 

http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/q...Ferries/ex.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Τελικά υπάρχει πράγματι αδυναμία προσαρμογής με το stockholm agrεement η το πλοίο σταμάτησε για άλλες αιτίες,πάντως το προτιμούσα σε σχέση με το χοζο.

----------


## Leo

Στέφανε, η δική μου εκτίμιση είναι ότι είναι συνδιασμός καταστάσεων, συγκυριών και γηρατιών... όλα μαζί.

----------


## jvrou

> Στέφανε, η δική μου εκτίμιση είναι ότι είναι συνδιασμός καταστάσεων, συγκυριών και γηρατιών... όλα μαζί.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα φίλε Leo εκτός όμως από τα γηρατιά. Κυκλοφορούν στις θάλασσες μας πολλά πιο γερασμένα πλοία από την παναγία. Αν μπορούσε το καράβι να συμορφωθεί με την Στοκχόλμη χωρίς να πρέπει η Nel να τα σκάσει πιστεύω πως θα κυκλοφορούσε ακόμη. Απλά έκατσε έτσι η κατάσταση ώστε να βολευτεί η nel και να κάνει κάτι που μάλλον το είχε στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού της.

----------


## Haddock

Για να το *δούμε* στα Κατάπολα μετά απο απαγορευτικό και με αερίδι. Αξίζει να θαυμάσετε τη &#171;φτερού&#187; των 80 μέτρων να κρατιέται με το ζόρι. Για τους βιαστικούς στο 5:00 αρχίζει η δράση με το πρωην βασιλοβάπορο του Νομικού. Πλοία και πληρώματα δουλεύουν ηρωϊκά σε ακραίες συνθήκες και ζόρικα λιμάνια...

----------


## captain 83

Ταξίδεψε ποτέ με τα σινιάλα της SPORADES FERRIES στις Κυκλάδες ως Λήμνος;

----------


## dimitris

Ναι σε ενδοκυκλαδικα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι ποιο ειχε δεσει και το αντικατεστησε... :Confused:

----------


## Haddock

> Ταξίδεψε ποτέ με τα σινιάλα της SPORADES FERRIES στις Κυκλάδες ως Λήμνος;


Έχουμε και *φωτογραφία* του

----------


## manolis m.

ParosK. poia periodo eixe taksidepsei sto ekswteriko ?? kai an den kanw lathos stin Ispania nomizw...

----------


## Haddock

> poia periodo eixe taksidepsei sto ekswteriko ??


Μετά τη Sporades Ferries, το 2000 είχε ναυλωθεί στους Ισπανούς.

----------


## manolis m.

Se euxaristw file paroskayak!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας γυρίσουμε δέκα χρόνια πριν.
Οκτώβριος του 1999.
Δύο από τα τέσσερα σκαθάρια των Σποράδων (έκφραση του φίλου καραβολάτρη Μίλτου Χαλά).
Το *"Σκόπελος"* και το *"Λήμνος"* έχουν παροπλιστεί για τον χειμώνα.
Εκείνη την εποχή ταξίδευαν το "Μακεδών"" και το "Παπαδιαμάντης ΙΙ".

Σε λίγο θα ξεκινούσε η λαίλαπα των αλλαγών στην ακτοπλοΐα μας.
Η εξέλιξη έδειξε  ότι το πείραμα του  συγχωεμένου Π. Σφηνιά, μάλλον, απέτυχε.
Νομίζω ότι οι Σποράδες  πριν από το 2000, είχαν καλύτερη συγκοινωνία από ότι έχουν τώρα.
Όποιος θέλει να δει τη φωτογραφία μπορεί να τη δει στην gallery.

http://www.nautilia.gr/images/content/skolem_21636122008.jpg

Yπάρχουν, πάντως, αρκετές φωτογραφίες από εκείνη την εποχή.
Αν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον, να τις ανεβάσουμε.

----------


## captain 83

Eγώ ενδιαφέρομαι πάντως για το υλικό που αφορά την γραμμή των Σποράδων. Αν θες μιλάμε και μέσω πμ.

----------


## papaioa_george

> Λήμνος 14 Δεκεμβρίου 1989...με τα σινιάλα του Νομικού απο Ραφήνα για Λήμνο και Μυτιλήνη!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19635
> 
> (κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία αλλά μου δημιουργεί μια απορία : Έκανε κανονικά δρομολόγια από τη Ραφήνα πριν έρθει το Ελλάς Εξπρές ;

----------


## Ellinis

To 1989 έκανε δρομολόγια από Αγιος προς Σποράδες-Κύμη, από Κύμη προς Αϊ Στράτη-Λήμνο-Καβάλα και από Καβάλα προς Λήμνο-Μυτιλήνη-Ραφήνα και πίσω.

----------


## scoufgian

Συμφωνα με πληροφοριες ,το πλοιο θα γλυτωσει το σκραπ ,μαζι με το αδελφακι του.Εχουν εμφανιστει αγοραστες ,που καλοκοιταζουν πιθανη αγορα τους.Εδω το βλεπουμε στο λιμανι του Λαυριου

----------


## MYTILENE

Μόνο το συγκεκριμένο φίλε μου θα πουληθεί πρός το παρόν σε Τούρκους :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Lemnos φωτο απο βιντεοκασετα του 1986 που ειχε γυριστει εξ ολοκληρου στο πλοιο!Στη μια φωτο βλεπουμε τον καπτα Νικο Λουδαρο στα χειριστηρια ο οποιος ηταν πανω απο 10 χρονια στο βαπορι!Θα εχουμε και συνεχεια απο εσωτερικα και αλλα!
lemnos.png

lemnos (1).png

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας κάνουμε μια σύντομη επιστροφή στο παρελθόν.
Το νεότευκτον *"Λήμνος"* του Νομικού, το μεγάλο καμάρι της εταιρείας του.

Από τα *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"* της εποχής.
Το βρήκαμε μαζί με τον φίλο *Ellinis* και το αφιερώνουμε σε όλους τους φίλους.
Ιδιαίτερα στον Eng, τον Ben Bruce, τον Nicholas Peppas και τον Μίλτο Χαλά.

Λήμνος.JPG

----------


## Eng

Με συγκίνησες παρα πολύ...
Αυτο μονο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συνεχεια λοιπον απο την βιντεο-ταινια του 1986 <ο επιμενων ερωτικα> κατα τον πολυ ψαγμενο Paroskayak.Ειναι φανερο οτι το πλοιο ειναι πολυ μπροστα για την εποχη του!

lemnos video.png

lemnos video (1).png

lemnos video (2).png

lemnos video (3).png

lemnos video (4).png

----------


## hspanop

Στην πώληση του πλοίου «Παναγία Τήνου» Ν.Π. 4970 (πλοιοκτησίας θυγατρικής της), σε εταιρεία ξένων συμφερόντων προχώρησε η Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Λέσβου (ΝΕΛ) Α.Ε., στην τιμή των 900.000 ευρώ. Η πώληση αυτή θα επιφέρει στον όμιλο κέρδος περίπου 400.000 ευρώ.

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...10/1639278.htm

----------


## Speedkiller

> Στην πώληση του πλοίου «Παναγία Τήνου» Ν.Π. 4970 (πλοιοκτησίας θυγατρικής της), σε εταιρεία ξένων συμφερόντων προχώρησε η Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Λέσβου (ΝΕΛ) Α.Ε., στην τιμή των 900.000 ευρώ. Η πώληση αυτή θα επιφέρει στον όμιλο κέρδος περίπου 400.000 ευρώ.
> 
> http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...10/1639278.htm



Tα πιάσαμε τα λεφτα μας που λέμε...Αυτά μαλλον είναι για να φτιάξουν τον Θεόφιλο...

----------


## Rocinante

Μπορουμε να μαθουμε απο που κρατα η σκουφια της εταιρειας ξενων συμφεροντων;

----------


## Vortigern

Κριμα για το πλοιο...τουλαχιστον γλυτωνει το σκραπ?

----------


## captain 83

Από το να σαπίζει και να έχει την τύχη να κοντεύει να βουλιάξει μέσα στο λιμάνι, όπως το ομόσταυλό του ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ, προτιμώ να δουλεύει και ας είναι και στην Τανζανία.

----------


## giannisk88

> Από το να σαπίζει και να έχει την τύχη να κοντεύει να βουλιάξει μέσα στο λιμάνι, όπως το ομόσταυλό του ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ, προτιμώ να δουλεύει και ας είναι και στην Τανζανία.


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα!!!
Στις μέρες μας καλύτερα να πουλήσεις ένα πλοίο που δέ θα το ταξιδέψεις να βγάλεις και χρήματα παρά να το έχεις να κάθεται και να σαπίζει σε μία μεριά!!!
Εννοείτε πως για srcap αμα πήγαινε θα ήταν πολύ κρίμα, αλλα εφόσον βλεπουμε πώληση στον ορίζοντα τη γλιτώνει πιστεύω προς το παρόν.

----------


## Haddock

Αφού πάει να βρει το φιλαράκι του, το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ, απολαύστε μια τζούρα από τα παλιά, αρχές 1980s, στο κεφάλι της Πάρου. Προσέξτε στην πλώρη του, τον έτερο καπαδόκη που ρεμετζάρει. Ένδοξα βαπόρια που άφησαν εποχή...



Photo copyright

ΥΓ. Η φώτο ανοίγει σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση

----------


## Rocinante

> Αφού πάει να βρει το φιλαράκι του, το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ, απολαύστε μια τζούρα από τα παλιά, αρχές 1980s, στο κεφάλι της Πάρου. Προσέξτε στην πλώρη του, τον έτερο καπαδόκη που ρεμετζάρει. Ένδοξα βαπόρια που άφησαν εποχή...
> 
> 
> 
> Photo copyright
> 
> ΥΓ. Η φώτο ανοίγει σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση


 Νικο μου αφου σε ευχαριστησουμε για ακομα μια φορα να ρωτησω κατι;;
Πως το κανεις αυτο;;;;;
Τι βαζεις στη μηχανη αναζητησης; Orange ship?????
ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ !!!!!!

----------


## Haddock

Αν έχεις όρεξη, ρόσι, υπάρχουν θησαυροί και κρυφά διαμάντια, όπου κι αν ψάξεις  :Smile: 

Βέβαια,είναι και θέμα τύχης :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

----------


## vinman

Νίκο,δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι σε λένε ''μάγο''... :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ καλη και σπανια γιατι βλεπουμε το λημνος χωρις τα sponsons οπως το γεννησε η μανα του!

----------


## parianos

> Αφού πάει να βρει το φιλαράκι του, το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ, απολαύστε μια τζούρα από τα παλιά, αρχές 1980s, στο κεφάλι της Πάρου. Προσέξτε στην πλώρη του, τον έτερο καπαδόκη που ρεμετζάρει. Ένδοξα βαπόρια που άφησαν εποχή...
> 
> 
> 
> Photo copyright
> 
> ΥΓ. Η φώτο ανοίγει σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση


Μοναδικη και σπανια φωτο.....

----------


## polykas

_Eλευσίνα 14-3-2009.

Οι εργασίες άρχισαν.TRABZON---BATUMI.

Σβήνονται τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ.Ιστορική στιγμή.Καλά ταξίδια στα νέα καθήκοντα του.

_123Y8Y8.jpg

3333.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Kαι μία φωτό κοντινή με το όνομα._

P3140006.JPG

----------


## parianos

Κριμα που φευγει...

----------


## BULKERMAN

καλυτερα ετσι απο το  να παει aliaga η bangladesh...

----------


## Rocinante

Κατ εμε τα νεα ειναι ευχαριστα μιας και πριν καιρο φοβομασταν οτι θα παει μεν Τουρκια αλλα οχι για να συνεχισει να κανει δρομολογια οπως αυτο ξερει. Αφηστε που θα εχει εκει και εκλεκτη παρεα και θα ταξιδευει οπως φανηκε και απο τους προηγουμενους για αρκετα ακομα χρονια.
Καλα σου ταξιδια λοιπον αγαπητο Trabzon και γινε και εκει θρυλος οπως εγινες και εδω ως Λημνος.

----------


## Rocinante

Νομιζω οτι εχουμε ραγδαιες εξελιξεις. Μετα τη τεραστια επιτυχια του Polykas να φωτογραφισει το πλοιο κατα την αλλαγη των σινιαλων το πρωι κατι μου λεει οτι το πλοιο δεν θα το ξαναδουμε (τουλαχιστον εδω στην Αττικη).
Κοιταξτε εντελως τυχαια τι βρηκα. Ενα ρυμουλκο εξω απο τις φλεβες αυτη την ωρα. Η ταχυτητα του κατι υποδηλωνει. Πατηστε το Vessels track και δειτε απο που ξεκινα και που πηγαινει και μανουβραρει !!!!!
Αν μπορει καποιος να το επιβεβαιωσει και αν ειναι αληθεια ας εχουμε το νου μας που πηγαινει. :Wink: 

lemnos.JPG

----------


## Haddock

Αν κρίνουμε από την υπόλοιπη παρέα που βρίσκεται εκεί, θα ταξιδεύει για αρκετά χρόνια ακόμα. Έκλεισε ένα κεφάλαιο για το Λημνάκι και ένα νέο ανοίγει για το πολυαγαπημένο πλοίο. Ρόσι, διαπρέπεις στο AIS, αφού μάλλον, πέτυχες τον στόχο  :Smile:

----------


## dimitris

Κατα μεγαλη πιθανοτητα Αντωνη αυτο ειναι μας χαιρετισε σημερα το απογευματακι και οι φωτογραφιες του Γιωργου θα αποδειχτουν ιστορικες...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aντιο αγαπημενο μας Lemnos οι φιλοι σου και αυτοι που εζησαν και τραφηκαν στο σκαρι σου ευχονται να ειναι καλες οι νεες θαλασσες που πας

Φωτο κ.σαρλης γ.κωβαιος
lemnos (3).JPG

lemnos (2).JPG

lemnos (1).JPG

lemnos.JPG

lemnos (4).JPG

----------


## alcaeos

Σας ευχαριστουμε για τις πανεμορφες φοτωγραφιες και ευχομαι στο καραβακι μας καλα ταξιαδια να εχει..

----------


## Rocinante

Αυτη τη στιγμη διασταυρωνεται με το Superferry II στον καβο ντορο. 
Ταξιδευει κανειειειειειειςςςςςςςς??????????? :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Aντιο αγαπημενο μας Lemnos οι φιλοι σου και αυτοι που εζησαν και τραφηκαν στο σκαρι σου ευχονται να ειναι καλες οι νεες θαλασσες που πας
> 
> Φωτο κ.σαρλης γ.κωβαιος
> lemnos (3).JPG
> 
> lemnos (2).JPG
> 
> lemnos (1).JPG
> 
> ...


 Προσωπικά σε υπερ-ευχαριστώ για τις υπέροχες φώτο.Βλέπωντας-τες χαίρομαι από τη μία που θα συνεχίσει τα ταξίδια του και που ακόμα και σε αυτή την ηλικία έφερε χρήματα στην εταιρεία.Με πιάνει και μια μελαγχολία  όμως που το βλέπω να φεύγει έτσι!!!Καλά ταξίδια στο βαποράκι που το αγαπήσαμε και μείς οι ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ αν και έκατσε λίγο στην αγαπημένη μας εταιρεία,την οποία όμως υπηρέτησε σωστά.ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο το καραβακι αν το αγαπησε καποιος φιλος νελ που το ειχε μονο 2 χρονια τι μπορει να πει καποιος αλλος που το εβλεπε 23 χρονια με την ανυπερβλητη γκρι φορεσια ειτε στις κυκλαδες ειτε στις σποραδες.Δυσκολη απαντηση!

----------


## captain 83

Φίλε BEN BRUCE δεν έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο στο τελευταίο σου μήνυμα. Αμέτρητα ταξίδια με το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ. Ας είναι καλοτάξιδο εκεί που θα πάει.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Ξερουμε ποια εταιρια το πηρε και για που παει σε ποια χωρα?

----------


## Νaval22

> Αυτο το καραβακι αν το αγαπησε καποιος φιλος νελ που το ειχε μονο 2 χρονια τι μπορει να πει καποιος αλλος που το εβλεπε 23 χρονια με την ανυπερβλητη γκρι φορεσια ειτε στις κυκλαδες ειτε στις σποραδες.Δυσκολη απαντηση!


κοίτα εγώ σα Νελίτης δεν τρελάθηκα ποτέ μαζί του,πίστευα πάντα πως δε τέριαζε στο profile της ΝΕΛ τη στιγμή που προσαρτήθηκε στο στόλο της,όπως και να έχει όμως είναι ένα συμπαθητικό καραβάκι (αν δεν είχε τα sponson θα ήταν καλύτερο) που υπηρέτησε για χρόνια την ακτοπλοία,καλά ταξίδια να έχει,και σίγουρα δεν θα το ξεχάσουμε...!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Ben Bruce, βρέθηκες την κατάλληλη στιγμή στο κατάλληλο μέρος.
Η επιτυχία είναι μεγάλη, αλλά γίνεται ακόμα μεγαλύτερη καθώς αγαπούσες πάντα και το καράβι αυτό και την εταιρεία που το είχε για 23 και κάτι χρόνια.
Φίλε polyka, βρέθηκες και εσύ στο κατάλληλο σημείο πριν μας αφήσει για το ταξίδι στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα.
Σας ευχαριστούμε και τους δύο σας πολύ.

Καλά ταξίδια στο αγαπημένο μας _"Λήμνος".
Το "Λήμνος" έφυγε για την αλλοτινή Κολχίδα.
_ Τα ταξίδια του θα θυμίζουν σε κάτι την Αργοναυτική Εκστρατεία, καθώς το λιμάνι νηολόγησής του είναι το *Battumi*, *o Βαθύς Λιμένας* των αρχαίων Ελλήνων.
Προρισμός τότε της *"Αργούς"*, του *Ιάσονα* και *των ανδρών του ήταν η Κολχίδα, στην οποία περιλαμβάνεται και το σημερινό Battumi.

* Και μιας και το ταξίδι του Ιάσονα ξεκίνησε από την *Ιωλκό*, κοντά στον Βόλο, θα δούμε σε λίγο φίλε Eng κάποιες φωτογραφίες του *"Λήμνος"* στον *Βόλο.  * 

Και να πούμε και κάτι που δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε.
Η ΝΕΛ, τουλάχιστον, το καράβι δεν το έστειλε για παλιοσίδερα, αλλά για να ταξιδέψει.
Όταν, πριν από 6 χρόνια έφυγε το *"Bari Express"* (*"Εξπρές Ερμής"*) υπήρχαν εταιρείες που είχαν ζητήσει να αγοράσουν το καράβι.
Η "aγέρωχη" απάντηση της εταιρείας που το είχε τότε ήταν: "Δεν σας το δίνουμε".

Ευτυχώς, το "Λήμνος" τη γλύτωσε ... 

Καλά ταξίδια στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα .... 

Από την ηλεκτρονική εγκαυκλοπαίδεια Wikipedia.org ένας χάρτης της περιοχής της αλλοτινής Κολχίδας. Το Battumi (Βαθύς Λιμένας) βρίσκεται στη σημερινή Γεωργία. 
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%...AF%CE%B4%CE%B1

Καύκασος.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας γυρίσουμε πίσω στο χρόνο.
Στα 1999 έτυχε να βρεθούμε δυο φορές στο λιμάνι του Βόλου.
Την πρώτη φορά, στην αρχή της χρονιάς, τον Φεβρουάριο του 1999.
Την δεύτερη φορά, στα τέλη της χρονιάς, τον Οκτώβριο του 1999.
Στην πρώτη πετύχαμε το *"Λήμνος"* και το *"Σκόπελος"* να κάνουν  την χειμωνιάτικη ακινησία τους.
Στη δεύτερη τα ίδια πλοία είχαν δέσει μετά την καλοκαιρινή σαιζόν και ενόψη των αλλαγών που δρομολούνταν στην ακτοπλοΐα.
Δεν επρόκειτο να ξαναταξιδέψουν με τα σινιάλα του Νομικού.
Συμβολικά, ο καιρός είναι ηλιόλουστος τον Φεβρουάριο και συννεφιασμένος και μουντός τον Οκτώβριο,

Μια φωτογραφία του *"Λήμνος"* στο ηλιόλουστο Βόλο τον  Φεβρουάριο του 1999.

Memory.jpg

Τον Οκτώβριο του 1999 φεύγοντας για Σκιάθο με το "Μακεδών".

Lemnos.jpg

 Και το τέλος μιας όμορφης ιστορίας.
Τα τρία πλοία του Νομικού μαζί.
"Σκόπελος", "Λήμνος" και "Μακεδών".
Και οι γλάροι που πετούν συμβολικά.
Τίτλοι τέλους για τον Λουκά Νομικό και την εταιρεία του.
Η επόμενη ημέρα ήταν ολότελα διαφορετική.
Τα *"σκαθάρια"* (κατά την γνωστή έκφραση του *Μίλτου Χαλά*) είχαν σπάσει οριστικά ...

Volos.jpg

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον Eng, τον Ben Bruce, τον Μίλτο Χαλά, τον polyka, τον yannisa340, τον paroskayak, τον Rocinante, τον dimitris, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον Mytilene, τον Stegfano P, τον Έσπερο, τον τον Α. Μώλο, τον Ellinis, τον proussos, τον Νίκος, τον Νάξος, τον Νίκο V, τον Nicholas Peppas, τον Vortigern, τον giorgos ..., τον mastrovasilis, τον Captian Nionio, τον Trakman, τον Captain83 και τον Leo.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Nα ευχαριστησουμε τον roi baudoin για οσα ωραια μας λεει και να του αφιερωσω οπως και στους αλλους φιλους του lemnos την καρτ ποσταλ την οποια φυλαω απο πολυ παλια!
cartpostale.jpg

cartpostale (1).jpg

----------


## captain 83

Να το πάθω τώρα το εγκεφαλικό ή αργότερα;
Αριστουργήματα φίλε Roi.....
Μου ξυπνάς μνήμες από το παρελθόν.
Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Haddock

Το Lemnos λοιπόν μας αποχαιρετά και οι θύμησες μοιάζουν μακρινές, η μπουρού του σαν απόηχος πια, τα ηλιόλουστα ντεκάκια, και οι ατέλειωτες ώρες στο pacman...

Στην Αλόννησο μια φορά

Ατενίζοντας την καλντέρα και σκαρφαλωμένος στο πλοίο με το πιο όμορφο σινιάλο του Αιγαίου. 



Photo Credits: Αλόννησος, Σαντορίνη

Οι φωτογραφίες ανοίγουν σε υψηλότερη ανάλυση

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε captain 83, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Οι αναμνήσεις έρχονται αυθόρμητα στον αφρό.

Το καράβι άφησε ανεξίτηλη τη σφραγίδα του, όπου και να ταξίδεψε.
Βόρειο Αιγαίο, Παροναξία, Σποράδες, Ισπανία, Κυκλάδες.

Οι αναμήσεις, βέβαια, όπως λέει και ο μεγάλος Φεντερίκο Φελλίνι, είναι πάντα λίγο πικρές (*"Amarcord"*).
Ίσως, γλυκόπικρες...

Ας δούμε μια φωτογραφία από το συννεφιασμένο εκείνο μεσημέρι του Οκτωβρίου του 1999.

Δεμένα στο Βόλο.jpg

Στην πρύμνη,  τον Φεβρουάριο του 1999.
Οι δύο άνθρωποι πρέπει να δούλευαν στο πλοίο.

Στην πρύμνη.jpg

Στην πρύμνη, λίγο πριν φύγει για την Ισπανία.
Με τα σινιάλα *"SOUTHERN FERRIES".*
Το όνομα, πάντως, έμεινε το ίδιο για όσο διάστημα ταξίδεψε στη Δυτική Μεσόγειο.

SOUTHERN FERRIES.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Lemnos αυγουστος 1999 στην αλονησσο βαμενο, περιποιημενο,καθαρο,ομορφο,ΑΨΟΓΟ!!!
negative (561).jpg

----------


## Eng

> Φίλε captain 83, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
> Οι αναμνήσεις έρχονται αυθόρμητα στον αφρό.
> 
> Το καράβι άφησε ανεξίτηλη τη σφραγίδα του, όπου και να ταξίδεψε.
> Βόρειο Αιγαίο, Παροναξία, Σποράδες, Ισπανία, Κυκλάδες.
> 
> Οι αναμήσεις, βέβαια, όπως λέει και ο μεγάλος Φεντερίκο Φελλίνι, είναι πάντα λίγο πικρές (*"Amarcord"*).
> Ίσως, γλυκόπικρες...
> 
> ...


Με έχεις συγκινήσει απίστευτα Roi!! Για μένα όπως αναφέρεις ανηκω στους ανθρώπους που το εβλεπανα σ'αυτή την γκριζοασπρη φορεσια του απο τοτε που..πρωτοηρθε πάνω στη γραμμή. Ηταν το τελειο, το ομορφότερο σκαρι ή η "φτερου" οπως την έλεγαν!! 
Οσο για τους δυο ανθρωπους της φωτο..ειναι ο δευτερος κολλιτός μου που εχω εδω στο Βολο. Δουλεψε παλια σαν ναυτης στο Λημνος μαζι με τον πατερα του (ο κυριος διπλα!) και τωρα είναι ναυτης στο..υπερταχύπλοο ex-Χαρουλα  :Very Happy: . Από μικρός εχω ακούσει υπέροχες ιστοριες από τον πατερα του για ταξιδια με τραμουντανα να διασχιζει το Καβο Γουρουνι στο δυτικό ακρο της Σκοπελου ή μανουβρες στη Σκοπελο με Γραιο να μπαινει με 13 μιλια στο λιμανι και μετα κατευθειαν προσαναποδα και προπελακι φουλ μαζι και τις δυο αγκυρες φουντο να γυριζει στα 5 μετρα από τη προβλήτα. Και ολα αυτά να τα λέει με ηφος παραστατικό, περιγραφικό ή οπως λέμε γνησια ναυτικό και καθε λεξη να σε ταξιδευει εκει ακριβως διπλα στη γεφυρα να νιωθεις ολη τη συγκίνηση!!
Αγαπητε μου φιλε Roi, μεγαλωσα μ'αυτά..
Είναι οι δικες μου αναμνήσεις γιατι αυτά με κάναν ετσι οπως είμαι!!
Σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ...

----------


## yannisa340

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση Roi . Το θυμάμαι στο Βόλο όπως και τα άλλα. Ας ευχηθούμε να μην έχει την τύχη του μακαρίτη Μusteru.

----------


## polykas

_Καλή τύχη στο συμπαθητικό και αγαπητό πλοίο λοιπόν.

Ελευσίνα 14-3-2009.

Λίγες ώρες πριν μας αφήσει για τα νέα του καθήκοντα._

123.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Με την σειρά μου ,και εγώ, να κάνω μία μικρή αφιέρωση,με ορισμένες εικόνες,από το πέρασμα του από την όμορφη Τήνο._

_Φτάνοντας στην Τήνο_

5.jpg


_Ρεμέντζο_


6.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Στο εξωτερικό λιμάνι της Τήνου_.

1.jpg

2.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Στο εξωτερικό λιμάνι με μπλε χρώμα._


_¶φιξη_

3.jpg





_Αναχώρηση για Σύρο_


4.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Φτάνοντας στο Γαύριο.
_
9.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Πορεία για την Τήνο.

*7.jpg
*



Εν -πλώ


*8.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Μπράβο στο polykas και πάλι,καλή συνέχεια στο βαποράκι εκεί πυ θα παέι

----------


## Rocinante

Περασαν αρκετες μερες απο τοτε που αποχαιρετησαμε ενα αγαπημενο πλοιο. Το πλοιο λοιπον κατεληξε στα Ναυπηγεια στο Kaynarca απο οτι μπορεσα να καταλαβω που βρισκεται απεναντι απο τα πριγκιπονησια.
Οταν τελειωσουν οι επισκευες ελπιζω να το εντοπισω οταν θα περνα στον Ευξεινο Ποντο.

----------


## Ergis

δεν πουληθηκε για διαλυση;;;;;;

----------


## Vortigern

> δεν πουληθηκε για διαλυση;;;;;;


 
Οχι για να αναλαβει καθηκοντα!!!!Ευτηχως....

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Εργη το πλοιο θα δουλεψει στην Μαυρη Θαλασσα παρεα με τα πρωην Κυκλαδες, Χρυση Αμμος και Απολλωνια ΙΙ.

----------


## Django

Φιλε Rocinante εδωσες μακραν την πιο πληρη απάντηση. Προτείνω εισιτηρια ιντερέιλ, σακίδια στην πλάτη, φωτογραφικές μηχανές, χόστελ μέσω ιντερνέτ και αποστολή στα λιμάνια της Μαυρης Θάλασσας αυτό το καλοκαίρι να βρούμε την παλιοπαρέα.

----------


## Rocinante

> Φιλε Rocinante εδωσες μακραν την πιο πληρη απάντηση. Προτείνω εισιτηρια ιντερέιλ, σακίδια στην πλάτη, φωτογραφικές μηχανές, χόστελ μέσω ιντερνέτ και αποστολή στα λιμάνια της Μαυρης Θάλασσας αυτό το καλοκαίρι να βρούμε την παλιοπαρέα.


 Θα ηταν τρομερη εμπειρια. 
Να φτανεις στο λιμανι και να γυρνας στο ομορφο παρελθον βλεποντας τα διπλα διπλα.
Η να ταξιδευεις για Sotchi και αρχικα να βλεπεις στο βαθος μια γνωστη πλωρη να ερχεται να ερχεται να ερχεται και να ακουσεις μετα απο χρονια το σφυριγμα του...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αγαπημενο LEMNOS καλοκαιρι 1999 -την τελευταια του χρονια-  διανυκτρευση στην αλονησο

old (17).jpg

----------


## polykas

> Αγαπημενο LEMNOS καλοκαιρι 1999 διανυκτρευση στην αλονησο


_Φανταστική φωτογραφία..._

----------


## Eng

> Αγαπημενο LEMNOS καλοκαιρι 1999 διανυκτρευση στην αλονησο


Αψογο..Αψογο!! ΒΕΝ, εγραψες ρε φιλε!!

----------


## esperos

Και  μία  μεταγενέστερη  από  τον  καπτά Στράτο  Μαμαλούγκο.


LEMNOS.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Παιδιά μόλις σήμερα έμαθα για το *Λήμνος* μας… Δυστυχώς λόγω πολλών υποχρεώσεων σε τούτη την περίοδο δεν έχω τον ελεύθερο χρόνο που θα ήθελα για να ασχοληθώ με τα αγαπημένα μας βαπόρια και τις εκσελίκσεις. 

Θα ήθελα να πω δύο λόγια μόνο. Καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω όλους τους φίλους για τα μηνύματα και τις φωτογραφίες/φιλμ που ανέβασαν εδώ και γενικά στο δίκτυο για το Λημνάκι μας. Το Λήμνος μας, το Λήμνος που όργωσε το Αιγαίο από Βορρά σε Νότο και από Δύση σε Ανατολή. Το Λήμνος όλων των Ελλήνων. Ένα υπέροχο πλοίο που φτιάχτηκε από *ελληνικά χέρια* και επινοήθηκε από *ελληνικά μυαλά*. ¶λλο ένα δικό μας πλοίο που χάθηκε στα ξένα, τζάμπα και βερεσέ. ¶λλη μία ευκαιρία πεταμένη στον κάλαθο για πλωτό μουσείο ελληνικής ναυπηγικής και ναυτιλίας καθώς αυτό (ναι, αυτό) ήταν από τα λίγα όμορφα και ιστορικά «*made in Greece*», «*designed in Greece*» και βέβαια «sailed *in Greece only*». 

Ένα πλοίο με προηγμένες ναυπηγικές γραμμές μπροστά από την εποχή του. Ένα πλοίο με πλώρη ξυράφι. Εφόσον Λημνάκι σου αλλάκσανε οι Γκιαούρηδες το όνομά σου κι άλλαξες μαζύ με το όνομα και τα υπέροχα σινιάλα σου (εκείνα με το γκρι-λευκό σου κοστουμέϊσιον) ας σε πάρουν οι ξένοι. Δεν σου ακσίζουμε. Θα σε προσέκσουν, ίσως, παραπάνω από τα αφεντικά που είχες τα τελευταία χρόνια.

Να εκφράσω την θλίψη μου για την απαξίωση που υπέστης τα τελευταία χρόνια. Την πικρία μου γιατί σε κάνανε σαν παπουτσωμένο γάτο με την πάροδο των χρόνων (χρώματα και σινιάλα α πα πα πα πα... Τελικά η βαφή ενός πλοίου είναι μεγάλη δουλειά. Όπως το μακιγιάζ για μία γυναίκα.) Τώρα που έφυγες εσύ, όλη μας η αγάπη θα πέσει στο Ιονίς…Το καλό το Ιονίς.

Θα σε θυμόμαστε νέο και σφριγηλό, αεράτο και σβέλτο όπως παληά. Καλή σου τύχη φίλε. Καλή σου τύχη.

----------


## Νάξος

Ρε συ Πολύκα, δε μπορούσες να ζούσες στη Νάξο πριν από καμία 20αριά χρόνια και βάλε και να πυροβολείς με το φακό σου στην Χώρα; Είσαι εκπληκτικός. Το ίδιο και ο Μπεν. Μπεν, κάποια στιγμή θα σου στείλω π.μ. Θα πάθουμε καρδιακά εξαιτίας σου. Έχεις ανεβάσεις την καλλίτερη φωτογραφία του Λήμνος και του Νάξος. Το έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει;  Τι σχέδια είναι αυτά;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σας βαζω αυτη τη φορα μια καταπλωρη του πανεμορφου αυτου ελληνικου σκαριου αφιερωμενη σε ολους εσας που με υποχρεωνετε καθε φορα με τα καλα σας λογια!Εγω απλα ,τοτε, τραβαγα εντελως αδολα και με πολυ αγαπη για το αντικειμενο, οπως και αρκετοι αλλοι στο forum!

lemnos.jpg

----------


## Leo

Όσο μεγαλώνουμε μαθαίνουμε.... το ότι είχε βάλει sponsons όταν ήταν ακόμη με τα χρώματα του Λουκά Νομικού, το είδα σήμερα. Μεγειά τα μάτιααα μου  :Wink:

----------


## lissos

Βen Bruce μας αποτέλιωσες βραδιάτικα....

----------


## Νάξος

Κι εμείς Μπεν απλά παθαίνουμε καρδιακά με τις μπόμπες σου. Να 'σαι καλά φίλε.

----------


## Eng

Γεια σου ρε Ben, ξερεις καλα ποια ειναι η τρελα μου και φορτωνεις αβερτα...!!

----------


## nkr

To Παναγια Τηνου πουληθηκε σε Τουρκικη εταιρεια διαβασα στον <ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ>.

----------


## sylver23

> To Παναγια Τηνου πουληθηκε σε Τουρκικη εταιρεια διαβασα στον <ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗ>.


αμα διαβασεις λιγες σελιδες πριν το εχουν ξανα αναφερει

----------


## owner

:Very Happy: ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΜΕ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ  (ΑΝΕΜΟΣ ,ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ,ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ ,ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ ,ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ,ΣΚΥΡΟΣ)

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας owner αλλα ξεχασες το θηρα

----------


## Vortigern

Υπαρχη κανενας που να το εχει εντοπιση στο ΑΙΣ?Κυριος Ροσιναντε?

----------


## Eng

> Καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας owner αλλα ξεχασες το θηρα


BEN το Αιγευς γιατι μου το αφηνεις παραπονεμενο..? :Very Happy:

----------


## rjjjh2004

Ανοιχτά από τα Κιόνια με ζουμ.... Ιούνιος 2005.

----------


## Rocinante

> Υπαρχη κανενας που να το εχει εντοπιση στο ΑΙΣ?Κυριος Ροσιναντε?


Μ αρεσεις γιατι εχεις αρχισει να καταλαβαινεις καποια πραγματα για τον Rocinante.. :Very Happy: 
ΛΟΙΠΟΝ τα πραγματα εχουν ως εξης. Το πλοιο απο εμενα δεν εχει ξεχαστει και συχνα κανω ερευνες για το που βρισκεται. Νομιζω οτι ακομα δεν εχει περασει στην Μαυρη θαλασσα. Καποια στιγμη φοβηθηκα κατι ειχε αλλαξει και δεν θα ειχαμε καλα νεα. Ομως μολις χτες βρηκα οτι και επισημως το πλοιο ονομαζεται MF TRABZON (ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΠΛΩΣ TRABZON... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) και εχει σημαια Μολδαβιας.
Εχτες δεν μπορεσα να βρω καμια φωτογραφια απο τουρκια αν και σε διαφορα φορουμ που εψαξα το αναφερουν με το νεο ονομα αλλα εχουν ανεβασει φωτογραφιες ως Παναγια Τηνου. Παντως κατι φαινεται να κουνιεται στην υποθεση και συντομα θα το εντοπισω. 
Παντως τα αλλα τρια της παρεας του MF TRABZON δηλαδη τα MF ERKE, MF APOLLONIA II ΚΑΙ LIDER CLIPER βρισκονται υπο παρακολουθηση μεταξυ του Sotshi και της Τραπεζουντας...

----------


## Rocinante

Οτι εγραψα παραπανω ειναι απλως αρλουμπες...
ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑ !!!!!!!!!

mf trabzon.JPG
ΠΗΓΗ : vesseltracker

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Οτι εγραψα παραπανω ειναι απλως αρλουμπες...
> ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑ !!!!!!!!!
> 
> mf trabzon.JPG
> ΠΗΓΗ : vesseltracker


 ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟΣ  ROCINANTE!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> Οτι εγραψα παραπανω ειναι απλως αρλουμπες...
> ΤΟ ΒΡΗΚΑ !!!!!!!!!
> 
> mf trabzon.JPG
> ΠΗΓΗ : vesseltracker


 
Mετα απο αυτο καταλαβα οτι σε εχει αγγιξει και εσενα τα περη ηλικιας... :Razz: 

Αξιος ευχαριστουμε αξιοτιμε Ροσιναντε!Το ξερα πως κατι θα εβρισκες!!!

----------


## Rocinante

Μιας και το πλοιο βρεθηκε σωο νομιζω οτι ηρθε και η στιγμη να γινουν και οι απαιτουμενες αλλαγες στο θεμα του. Και αληθεια ποιο θα ειναι το ονομα του θεματος; Παναγια Τηνου οπως οι νεωτεροι το ξερουν ή Λημνος οπως ειναι το Ιστορικο του ονομα;
Και φυσικα δεν θα ονομαστει MF TRABZON μιας και δεν ειναι μια συνηθισμενη περιπτωση Ξενου Επιβατηγου πλοιου αλλα πρεπει να παει στην ενοτητα των Ιστορικων οπως τα Χρυση Αμμος, Απολλωνια 2 , Κυκλαδες.
Οι υπευθυνοι ας αποφασισουν.

----------


## Eng

> Μιας και το πλοιο βρεθηκε σωο νομιζω οτι ηρθε και η στιγμη να γινουν και οι απαιτουμενες αλλαγες στο θεμα του. Και αληθεια ποιο θα ειναι το ονομα του θεματος; Παναγια Τηνου οπως οι νεωτεροι το ξερουν ή Λημνος οπως ειναι το Ιστορικο του ονομα;
> Και φυσικα δεν θα ονομαστει MF TRABZON μιας και δεν ειναι μια συνηθισμενη περιπτωση Ξενου Επιβατηγου πλοιου αλλα πρεπει να παει στην ενοτητα των Ιστορικων οπως τα Χρυση Αμμος, Απολλωνια 2 , Κυκλαδες.
> Οι υπευθυνοι ας αποφασισουν.


Rocci, εισαι ωραιος και αν κρινω και απο τα τελευταια σου post, Ε, ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΣΑΙ!! Πάντως προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι να γινει το θεμα "Λημνος", νομιζω πως ετσι αποτιθεται φορος τιμης γι'αυτο το στολιδι του Αιγαιου. Το ονομα "Παναγια Τηνου" αφενως παραπέμπει στο Περιφημο "Παναγια Τηνου", αφεταιρου προσωπικα θεωρω πως με τα την αλλαγη του ονοματος αρχισε η κατω βολτα για το πλοιο.
Αν λοιπον δεχτουν οι διαχειριστες να μεταβει στην ομαδα των Ιστορικων Πλοιων τοτε για μενα θα πρεπει να παει ως "Λημνος" ή στη καλυτερη "Λημνακι".

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Λημνος και μονο πρεπει να παει!Με το αρχικο του ονομα που εγραψε ιστορια στις κυκλαδες και στις σποραδες, 24 χρονια σε μια πρωτης γραμμης εταιρεια δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος για καποιο αλλο ονομα.

----------


## Leo

> Μιας και το πλοιο βρεθηκε σωο νομιζω οτι ηρθε και η στιγμη να γινουν και οι απαιτουμενες αλλαγες στο θεμα του. Και αληθεια ποιο θα ειναι το ονομα του θεματος; Παναγια Τηνου οπως οι νεωτεροι το ξερουν ή Λημνος οπως ειναι το Ιστορικο του ονομα;
> Και φυσικα δεν θα ονομαστει MF TRABZON μιας και δεν ειναι μια συνηθισμενη περιπτωση Ξενου Επιβατηγου πλοιου αλλα πρεπει να παει στην ενοτητα των Ιστορικων οπως τα Χρυση Αμμος, Απολλωνια 2 , Κυκλαδες.
> Οι υπευθυνοι ας αποφασισουν.


To MF TRABZON είναι πλοίο εν ενεργεία και μεταφέρθηκε στα Ξένα πλοία. Γνωρίζουμε ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα πλοία που είναι εν ενεργεία και είναι στα ιστορικά ή στα εν ενεργεία, αντί στα ξένα Επιβατικά. Θα αλλάξουν χέρια κι αυτά κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## Rocinante

> To MF TRABZON είναι πλοίο εν ενεργεία και μεταφέρθηκε στα Ξένα πλοία. Γνωρίζουμε ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα πλοία που είναι εν ενεργεία και είναι στα ιστορικά ή στα εν ενεργεία, αντί στα ξένα Επιβατικά. Θα αλλάξουν χέρια κι αυτά κάποια στιγμή.


Δεκτον. Και αν θελετε βοηθεια πολυ ευχαριστως μιας και εκτος τα προαναφερομενα τι να πρωτοθυμηθει κανεις;
OUZOUD? C.T.M.A.Vacancier ? Spirit of fidji islands ? Ancona ? Masarrah ? Mahabbah ? F. Diamont ? Casino Royal ? Adriana ? Don Baldo ? καλα καλα σταματαω μην φωναζεις. :Very Happy: 
Για να μην αναφερθω στα Hong Ju, Naxos , Σκοπελιτης. Αυτα αναζητουνται...

----------


## owner

:Very Happy: ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΞΗ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΠΑΛΙΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗ ΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΣΙΝΙΑΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ.

----------


## Naias II

Έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό  :Surprised:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Παναγία Τήνου...*
Φωτο: ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ

panagia thnouleandros.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Λημνος*... 
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

limnos.jpg

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Το αγαπητό ΛΗΜΝΟΣ στη ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟ το καλοκαιρι 2002 .(το τελευταίο του στις ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ . 
(Υ.Γ η ποιοτητα δεν ειναι τοσο καλη επειδή είναι σκαναρισμένη )
ΛΗΜΝΟΣ.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Λήμνος...* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, Ιούλιος 1983.

foto  002.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

Να λοιπον το *Λημνακι* σε μια αναχωρηση του στα πρωτα ενδοκυκλαδικα δρομολογια.......

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Να λοιπον το *Λημνακι* σε μια αναχωρηση του στα πρωτα ενδοκυκλαδικα δρομολογια.......


Νίκο φίλε μου τί ομορφιές είναι αυτές?Πανέμορφη.

----------


## Νάξος

Για όλους όσους ζήσαμε το μικρό αλλά τρισχαριτωμένο αυτό βαπόρι θα παραμείνει στην καρδιά μας για πάντα ως ΛΗΜΝΟΣ. Το Παναγία Τήνου είναι ένα όνομα που παραπέμπει ευθέως σε άλλο θρύλο του Αιγαίου. Το Λήμνος, ούτως ή άλλως, κράτησε το αρχικό του όνομα και τα φανταστικά σινιάλα του για το συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερο μέρος της μακρόχρονης πορείας του στίς ελληνικές θάλασσες. Μήπως θυμάται ακριβώς κάποιος από τους φίλους στο φόρουμ να μας πει πότε ανέλαβε το Λήμνος υπηρεσία; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό έγινε το καλοκαίρι του 1976 για Παροναξία με μικρή επιφύλαξη για το 1977. Εκπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες των φίλων συμφορουμιτών!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Τηνου* στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
_Χαρισμενη στους φιλους ΑΡΗ και Ναξος_

photo 0001.jpg

----------


## Eng

> *F/B Λήμνος...* στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, Ιούλιος 1983.
> 
> foto  002.jpg


Εκπληκτικη η φωτο της Μπέμπας!! Γεια σου ρε Appolon!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Λημνος...*
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_
_Χαρισμενη στους φιλους Eng και despo._

lemnow.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ καλη φωτο!Αλλα.... εμενα με ξεχασες στην αφιερωση:wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Τηνου*..._χαρισμενη στον φιλο Βen Bruce._ 

PANAGIA TINOY 01.jpg

----------


## gigeorgi

> Για όλους όσους ζήσαμε το μικρό αλλά τρισχαριτωμένο αυτό βαπόρι θα παραμείνει στην καρδιά μας για πάντα ως ΛΗΜΝΟΣ. Το Παναγία Τήνου είναι ένα όνομα που παραπέμπει ευθέως σε άλλο θρύλο του Αιγαίου. Το Λήμνος, ούτως ή άλλως, κράτησε το αρχικό του όνομα και τα φανταστικά σινιάλα του για το συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερο μέρος της μακρόχρονης πορείας του στίς ελληνικές θάλασσες. Μήπως θυμάται ακριβώς κάποιος από τους φίλους στο φόρουμ να μας πει πότε ανέλαβε το Λήμνος υπηρεσία; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό έγινε το καλοκαίρι του 1976 για Παροναξία με μικρή επιφύλαξη για το 1977. Εκπληκτικές οι φωτογραφίες των φίλων συμφορουμιτών!


Το σίγουρο είναι ότι το πρωί στις 24 Ιουλίου 1977 έμπαινε στον Πειραιά γυρίζοντας από το δρομολόγιό του.(Φωτογραφία σαρωμένη από αρνητικό 6Χ6 από το αρχείο μου).

----------


## Eng

*APOLLON* 
Ευχαριστω για τη φωτο της αδυναμιας μου...

*gigeorgi* 
Να σε καλωσορισω προσωπικα στο N@utilia μας και να σου πως ειναι μια απο τις πιο γα..τες φωτο που εχω δει!! Η μωρακλα μου ΧΩΡΙΣ τα sponsons.... 
Τι να πω... Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!! Πάντως μεσα απο τη φωτο η μορφη του κύματος που φευγει πισω απο το βολβου δείχνει οτι το καραβακι ειχε μεγαλη αντισταση να αντιμετωπισει. Δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως αλλα στη pro sponsors εποχη το Λιμνακι πρεπει να ειχε βυθισμα 5,5μ περιπου και μετα εγινε 4,80. Θεωρώ πως η τοποθετηση ηταν καλη κίνηση!!

Και ειναι μια ευκαιρια μεσα απο δω να ευχαριστησω ΟΛΟΥΣ οσους εχουν ασχοληθει με τα Σκαθαρια των Σποραδων!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον *gigeorgi* για την ιστορική φωτογραφία του *"Λήμνος".*

Το πλοίο θα πρέπει να ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγιά του το *1976.*
Στην ένατη σελίδα έχουμε ανεβάσει ένα άρθρο από το ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό *"ΝΑΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΑ"*, όπου περιγράφεται η καθέλκυση του πλοίου.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=20666&page=9

Το πλοίο ήταν να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια το 1975.
Αλλά θα πρέπει να ξεκίνησε τελικά το 1976.
Μάλιστα, στο περιοδικό ανφέρεται ότι προοριζόταν αρχικά να ταξιδέψει στις Σποράδες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B*  Παναγια Τηνου*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

PHOTO032.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Τηνου*...
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

ploio032.jpg

----------


## nkr

Απο τα ωραιοτερα καραβια στην Ελληνικη ακτοπλοια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Τηνου*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 038.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ σε μια βροχερή Σύρο τον Φεβρουάριο του 2002.
Pict2002022.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ως Trabzon στον Εύξεινο Πόντο

0_25926_b2a51543_XL.jpg

Από την ιστοσελίδα:
http://www.infoflotforum.ru/index.ph...ic=25243&st=20

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πολυ καλη  ερευνα με υπεροχα αποτελεσματα απο τον φιλο Appia1978.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολύ όμορφο είναι και με αυτά τα χρώματα. Φρεσκοβαμμένο και γυαλιστερό. Σε ποια γραμμή δρομολογείται;*

----------


## Rocinante

> Ως Trabzon στον Εύξεινο Πόντο


 Μπραβο, μπραβο, μπραβο.
Μηνες εψαχνα αυτη την φωτο. Στο Ais το εβλεπα συχνα αλλα φωτο τιποτα. Και νατο τωρα πανεμορφο οπως αλλωστε και οι υπολοιποι τρεις της παρεας. 
Appia_1978 ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω.

----------


## Eng

Το μονο που με χαροποιεί ειναι πως η "Φτερού" ειναι πολυ περιποιημένη, δειγμα (ισως) μιας εταιριας μου εκτιμα τα βαπορια της. 
Μακαρι να συνεχισει ετσι και να το βλεπουμε να διασχίζει πανεμορφο τις θαλασσες του Ποντου.

----------


## cpt babis

> Ως Trabzon στον Εύξεινο Πόντο
> 
> 0_25926_b2a51543_XL.jpg
> 
> Από την ιστοσελίδα:
> http://www.infoflotforum.ru/index.ph...ic=25243&st=20


 Αυτη την φωτο πρεπει να την δει ο cpt Γιωργος Ευμορφοπουλος που αγαπαει πολυ αυτο το καραβακι!!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Ένα μεγάλο εύγε στο φίλο Appia 1978 που μας έφερε νέα από το Λημνάκι μας και τη νέα του σταδιοδρομία στον Εύξεινο Πόντο. Σ' ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για το πολύτιμο πετράδι που ανακάλυψες φίλε. Τελικά τα μόνα σινιάλα που ταιριάζανε στο βαπόρι ήταν αυτά του Νομικού. Αλλά κι έτσι το Λημνάκι γοητεύει πάρα πολύ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά λόγια!
Πάντως χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που φαίνεται, ότι η νέα εταιρεία φροντίζει καλά για το όμορφο καραβάκι της  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να θυμηθουμε κατι!

IMG_0336.JPG

----------


## Νaval22

> Το μονο που με χαροποιεί ειναι πως η "Φτερού" ειναι πολυ περιποιημένη, δειγμα (ισως) μιας εταιριας μου εκτιμα τα βαπορια της. 
> Μακαρι να συνεχισει ετσι και να το βλεπουμε να διασχίζει πανεμορφο τις θαλασσες του Ποντου.


ακριβώς έτσι!!μακάρι να ήταν το ίδιο περοιποιημένο και αστραφτερό και με τα σινιάλα της ΝΕΛ. σίγουρα το συγκεκριμένο καραβάκι τέριαζε γάντι στα ενδοκυκλαδικά σε σχέση με τους φινετσάτους αίολους

----------


## Apostolos

Απ έξω κούκλα απο μέσα Τουρκιά!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Το _Παναγία Τήνου"_ σε μάλλον δύσκολο καιρό. 
Από το αξιόλογο περιοδικό _"Ναυτική Ελλάς"_, τέυχος Αυγούστου 2009.  :Very Happy: 


repanagia tinou.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

2 Φώτο απο εμένα...

Στην Νιό
tinoy.jpg

Στη Νάξο (Δέν είναι photoshop)
tinou.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Στη Νάξο (Δέν είναι photoshop)


 Ειναι photosuper...
Ευχαριστουμε Αποστολε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τα αγαπημενα μου πλοια.Τελευταιο ταξιδι εκανα το 1999 απο Σκοπελο για αλονησο.Το βαπορι ,τουλαχιστον απο αυτα που βλεπει ο επιβατης ,ηταν σε υπεραψογη κατασταση.

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

Το Παναγία Τήνου στη Σύρο...

DSC_0076.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Μια ακομα φωτογραφια του πλοιου στο Σοτσι που ανεβηκε προσφατα ΕΔΩ.
Να κανω και ενα σχολιακι  :Wink:  :Wink: .
Μαζι με το πλοιο στους Τουρκους η εταιρια τους εκανε δωρο και μερικα βαρελια μπογια;;;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Eng

Αν και η εκφραση ειναι..τα μαυρα του τα χαλια απο χρωμα, εδω θα κολλαγε.."τα μπλέ του τα χάλια" απο χρώμα.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harlek

Ιούνιος του 2005 στην Πάρο!

pt1.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ-Στην Ανδρο το Καλοκαιρι του 2007...*
*Συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα τις φωτογραφιας...*
*DSC00053.JPG*

----------


## gigeorgi

Γεια σας,
Το πλοίο μας όπως φαίνεται στην πιο κάτω φωτογραφία δραστηριοποιείται στη γραμμή Σότσι(Ρωσσία)-Τραπεζούντα.Κάνει την απόσταση σε 12 ώρες. Οι ειδικότεροι μπορούν να μας πουν για την ταχύτητά του. Υπάρχουν και τιμές σε ρούβλια (1000 ρούβλια=24¤) για να κάνουμε και μια σύγκριση τιμών. Η σελίδα του λιμανιού είναι http://www.seaport-sochi.ru/lines/.

Trabzon.jpg

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## marsant

Πριν μας αφησει και παει στα ξενα ταξιδευε με 14-14,5 συνηθως και αμα βοηθαγε ο καιρος εποιανε και 15 μιλια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LEMNOS τον αυγουστο του 1999 στην αλονησο

123 (5).jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη φωτογραφια του Λημνος! Ben Bruce ευχαριστουμε που μοιραζεσαι απλοχερα το φωτογραφικο σου αρχειο μαζι μας.

----------


## owner

ΦΙΛΕ ΒΕΝ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ.ΕΙΜΑΙ FUN ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΝΟMICOS LINES ΣΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΟΥΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 1999 .ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΣΟΥ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Παναγια Τηνου*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

scan 019.jpg

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Παναγία Τήνου στην Πάρο, Αύγουστος 2007. 
Στους Leo και Nikos V.  
DSC06003#.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ααα, σ ευχαριστώ αιγαιοπλόε... Λέω να πάμε ένα ταξίδι μέχρι την γείτονα, να το ταξιδέψουμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## gigeorgi

Μια φωτογραφία του στον Πειραιά το 1977.

LEMNOS PIRAEUS 24 JULY 1977 (Custom) (1000 x 988).jpg

Πηγαίνετε και εδώ: http://www.360cities.net/image/ferry...97,50.97,110.0  Πρέπει να είναι αυτό και είναι στο Sochi.

----------


## Νάξος

Αὐτὸ εἶναι φίλε gigeorgi, τὸ ἀνώτερο κατάστρωμα τοῦ βαποριοῦ σὲ ὅλο του τὸ μεγαλεῖο. Περιττὸ νὰ ποῦμε ὅτι ἡ φωτογραφία ποὺ μόλις ἀνέβασες εἶναι ἕνας ὕμνος γιὰ τὸ Λημνάκι μας. Σ' εὐχαριστοῦμε.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι με τον κόσμο να έχει καπαρώσει από το ξεκίνημα τις προνομιούχες θέσεις της πλώρης! ευχαριστούμε φίλε gigeorgi.

----------


## owner

IMG.jpg

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ .ΟΤΑΝ ΟΡΓΩΝΕ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΙΟΥΛΙΟΣ 1997 .ΣΤΟ ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΜΕ ΣΚΙΑΘΟ.ΤΟ ΛΗΜΝΑΚΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ.ΩΡΑΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ

----------


## Νάξος

Κατάθεση μπριγιὰν φίλε ὄουνερ. Τὰ ἀκριβὰ ἀρώματα μπαίνουν πάντα σὲ μικρὲς φιάλες… Τί νὰ πρωτοθαυμάσουμε; Σπαθάτη πλώρα μὲ πρόσβαση, ἀνοικτὰ καταστρώματα, δυὸ περήφανα ἄλμπουρα, πρωτότυπα σινιάλα καὶ *καμπύλες*…Καμπύλες, ὄχι ὀρθὲς γωνίες ποὺ νὰ πάρει… Τὸ πιὸ δροσιστικὸ ἀπεριτίβο γιὰ τοῦτο τὸ ζεστὸ βραδάκι. Μυσταγωγία.

----------


## owner

IMG.jpg

ΣΤΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΝΑΞΟΣ  ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ

----------


## Ellinis

Στη τελευταία σεζόν που ταξίδευαν στο Αιγαίο τα πανέμορφα σινιάλα του Νομικού! 
ευχαριστούμε φίλε owner!

----------


## owner

IMG_0001.jpg


ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΑΝ ΤΟ ΛΗΜΝΑΚΙ ΑΔΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΧΑΣΑΜΕ .
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝΕ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ ΙΣΩΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΡΑ.ΟΣΟΙ ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΖΗΤΟΥΝ

----------


## manolis m.

ΗΤΑΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ Ο ΓΕΡΟΣ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΣ ΣΕ  ΚΑΘΕ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΗ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΩ .ΗΘΕΛΕ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΣΤΡΑΦΤΟΥΝ .

IMG (4).jpg

IMG_0002.jpg

ΤΑ 17,5 ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΤΥΠΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε ὄουνερ εἶσαι ὁ ἀοιδὸς τοῦ Λῆμνος. Πρέπει νὰ ξέρῃς ὅτι τὸ ὅμορφο πλοῖο ἀγαπήθηκε ὄχι μόνο στὶς Βόρειες Σποράδες, ἀλλὰ καὶ στὶς Κυκλάδες, ἐκεῖ ποὺ ἔκανε τὰ πρῶτα του βήματα. Ἦταν μάλιστα, μαζὺ μὲ τὸ Νάξος, τὰ πρῶτα πλοῖα ποὺ συνέδεσαν Παροναξία καὶ Κρήτη στὰ τέλη τῆς δεκαετίας τοῦ '70. Μ' ἄλλα λόγια, τὸ σκυριανὸ ἀλογάκι ἔχει ὀργώσει τὸ Αἰγαῖο ἀπ' ἄκρη σ' ἄκρη καὶ τὰ φωτογραφικά σου κειμήλια δικαίως ξυπνοῦν τὶς μνῆμες ἑνὸς ζωντανοῦ θρύλου. Ἄσε που εἶναι ὁ καλλίτερος τρόπος νὰ σβήνουμε τὴν καραβολατρική μας δίψα καλοκαιριάτικα (ἂν ἔχῃς τίποτε σὲ Νάξος, προσοχή, ἡ ὑπερβολικὴ δόση μπορεὶ νὰ σκοτώσῃ!). Εὖγε φίλε!

----------


## owner

ΦΙΛΕ ΝΑΞΟΣ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ.ΗΜΟΥΝ 8 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΙΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΒΟΛΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΑΖΕΥΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΩΡΕΣ .ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΜΙΚΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΣΤΟ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΑ ΟΣΟ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.

----------


## Νάξος

Ἂν καὶ ἡ ὑπόθεση «ἱδιωτικὴ ἐφοπλιστικὴ ναυτιλία» μ' ἔχει ἀπογοητεύσει ἀπὸ τότε ποὺ ἤμουν κοπελάκι (ποῦ καὶ νἄμουν παπποὺς… τὰ ματάκια τῶν παληῶν εἶδαν τὰ χειρότερα…), στὸν *Νομικὸ* (ἐκεῖνον τοῦ Λῆμνος, ὄχι τὸν ἄλλον) βγάζω τὸ καπέλο μου φίλε. Μπορεῖ νὰ μὴν εἶχε τὰ μεγαθήρια, ἀλλὰ πλοῖα σὰν τὸ Λῆμνος ἦταν χαρὰ νὰ τὰ βλέπῃς καὶ ἀπόλαυση νὰ τὰ ταξειδεύῃς, τουλάχιστον μέχρι τὰ 7 μποφωράκια (λογικό, γιατὶ ἦταν μικρά). Μέχρι καὶ κάτι τρισάθλια γιαπωνέζικα -ἂς τὰ ποῦμε σκαριὰ- τύπου «Θήρα ΙΙ» καὶ μετέπειτα «Ἑλλὰς Ἐξπρές», ὁ τύπος τὰ σουλούπωσε (βλέπε πλώρη πρὶν καὶ μετά, σινιάλα, βάψιμο, ξενοδοχειακὸ) καὶ τὰ εἶχε πάντα πεντακάθαρα. Δὲν θυμᾶμαι τρεξίματα στὸ πέτσωμα τῶν πλοίων του. Θυμᾶμαι καταπληκτικὰ φουγάρα, πρωτότυπη γραμματοσειρὰ ὀνόματος στὴν πλώρα, συνέπεια, ὀργάνωση, καθαριότητα. Κρίμα ποὺ αὐτὴ ἡ ἑταιρεία ἔσβησε. Μιὰ ἑταιρεία ποὺ μὲ τὶς ἐπιλογές της στήριξε καὶ τὴν ἑλληνικὴ ναυπηγία. Μοῦ λείπει ἀφάνταστα ἕνα ταξειδάκι στὴν πλώρα τοῦ Λῆμνος.

----------


## Νάξος

Θὰ παρακαλοῦσα τοὺς διαχειριστὲς νὰ μετονόμαζαν τὸ ὄνομα αὐτοῦ τοῦ νήματος σὲ «Λῆμνος», γιατὶ μὲ αὐτὸ τὸ ὄνομα μεγαλούργησε γιὰ πάνω ἀπὸ μιὰ εἰκοσαετία στὸ Αἰγαῖο. Τὸ ὄνομα «Παναγία Τήνου» συνόδευσε τὸ πλοῖο γιὰ πολὺ λιγότερα χρόνια καὶ σὲ ἐποχὲς παρακμῆς ποὺ δὲν θὰ θέλαμε νὰ θυμόμαστε. Ἐπιπλέον, τὸ ὄνομα «Παναγία Τῆνου» ἀνήκει στὸν θρύλο τῆς Συροτηνομυκονίας. Πιστεύω ὅτι οἱ περισσότεροι συμφωνοῦμε σὲ αὐτό.

----------


## Rocinante

> Θὰ παρακαλοῦσα τοὺς διαχειριστὲς νὰ μετονόμαζαν τὸ ὄνομα αὐτοῦ τοῦ νήματος σὲ «Λῆμνος», γιατὶ μὲ αὐτὸ τὸ ὄνομα μεγαλούργησε γιὰ πάνω ἀπὸ μιὰ εἰκοσαετία στὸ Αἰγαῖο. Τὸ ὄνομα «Παναγία Τήνου» συνόδευσε τὸ πλοῖο γιὰ πολὺ λιγότερα χρόνια καὶ σὲ ἐποχὲς παρακμῆς ποὺ δὲν θὰ θέλαμε νὰ θυμόμαστε. Ἐπιπλέον, τὸ ὄνομα «Παναγία Τῆνου» ἀνήκει στὸν θρύλο τῆς Συροτηνομυκονίας. Πιστεύω ὅτι οἱ περισσότεροι συμφωνοῦμε σὲ αὐτό.


 Συμφωνω και επαυξανω.
Αλλωστε δεν παιζει ρολο το οτι αυτο ηταν το τελευταιο του ονομα εν ελλαδι. Με την ιδια λογικη το θεμα του Παναγια Τηνου (Mina  :Very Happy:  ) Θα επρεπε να ονομαζετε Αρτεμις και του Επτανησος........ Pollux

----------


## BEN BRUCE

το *Lemnos* οτι και να γινει δε σβηνει ποτε απο την μνημη μας.Αν οσοι το ταξιδεψαν και το αγαπησαν, καλυτερα να το διαφυλαξουν απο μια ατερμονη συζητηση για την αλλαγη του ονοματος και ας μεινουν σαν μια καστα εκλεκτων που γνωρισαν τι σημαινει ακτοπλοια υιων Λουκα Νομικου.

negatives (94).jpg

Lemnos & Skiathos 1995 φτιαγμενα με την μνημη και τις αναμνησεις χωρις σχεδια και πολλες φωτο

----------


## Ellinis

> Θὰ παρακαλοῦσα τοὺς διαχειριστὲς νὰ μετονόμαζαν τὸ ὄνομα αὐτοῦ τοῦ νήματος σὲ «Λῆμνος», γιατὶ μὲ αὐτὸ τὸ ὄνομα μεγαλούργησε γιὰ πάνω ἀπὸ μιὰ εἰκοσαετία στὸ Αἰγαῖο. Τὸ ὄνομα «Παναγία Τήνου» συνόδευσε τὸ πλοῖο γιὰ πολὺ λιγότερα χρόνια καὶ σὲ ἐποχὲς παρακμῆς ποὺ δὲν θὰ θέλαμε νὰ θυμόμαστε. Ἐπιπλέον, τὸ ὄνομα «Παναγία Τῆνου» ἀνήκει στὸν θρύλο τῆς Συροτηνομυκονίας. Πιστεύω ὅτι οἱ περισσότεροι συμφωνοῦμε σὲ αὐτό.


H επιθυμία σας, διαταγή μου  :Wink: 

Θα συμφωνήσω και σε όσα γράψατε για την εταιρεία των Υιών Νομικού. 
Τα πλοία της ήταν αψεγάδιαστα μέχρι την τελευταία ημέρα που λειτουργούσε η εταιρεία. Μικρά μεν, ανθρώπινα δε και με σταθερή παρουσία στις γραμμές που εξυπηρέτησαν.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

33 χρονια στις βορειες σποραδες και 25 στις κυκλαδες.Νομιζω οτι αυτο το ρεκορ διαρκειας δεν το εχει μονο η ΑΝΕΚ και οι Μινωικες

negatives (63).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

*Lemnos* στην αλονησσο του 1999.Την τελευταια χρονια πριν την επελαση του<σουπερ μαρκετ> κατα των <μπακαλικων> και το τελος μιας περιοδου που οι παντες περναγαν καλα.

125 (14).jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Υπεροχη η φωτογραφια σου οπως παντα ΒΕΝ.
Και παντα προθυμος να μας ξεναγησει σε ενα ναυτικο κοσμο του παρελθοντος που υπηρχαν παραδοσιακες ναυτικες εταιρειες οπως αυτη των υιων Νομικου 
Ο στολος της καθως και αυτος της ΕΛΜΕΣ (Παρεπιπτοντως χτες σε μια επισκεψη στον Πειραια παρατηρησα οτι υπαρχουν ακομα οι ταμπελες των γραφειων της απεναντι απο το σταθμο του ΗΣΑΠ ) στα ματια μου τουλαχιστον ειχαν τα ομορφοτερα χρωματα.
Και τι περιεργο, βαμενα στο γκρι. 
Οταν ενα πλοιο εχει τα κλασσικα στοιχεια ενος πλοιου (ο φιλος Ναξος καταλαβαινει τι εννοω ...  :Wink:  ) οπως και να τα βαψεις δειχνουν ομορφα. Δεν νομιζω οτι θα εβλεπα με συμπαθεια πχ ενα παλατι βαμενο γκρι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Τελος παντον κλεινω με μια εξελιξη για οσους ασχολουνται με το σπορ του... ais περισσοτερο ομως σε αυτους που ψαχνουν παλια αγαπημενα πλοια που ταξιδευουν ακομα και λιγοτερο σε αυτους που στο ενα χερι κρατουν το ποντικι και στο αλλο ενα χρονομετρο.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Η περιοχη της Τραπεζουντος ειναι πλεον ορατη απο το AIS του vesseltracker. Σε αυτο εμφανιζεται εκτος απο το Λημνος φυσικα και οι αλλοι 3 της παρεας. :Very Happy: 
Λημνος , Κυκλαδες , Χρυση Αμμος ΙΙΙ , Απολλωνια ΙΙ.
Το τελευταιο μαλιστα ταξιδευει ακομα με χρωματα κοντινα της ΕΛΜΕΣ.
Το περιεργο ειναι οτι ταυτοχρονα εγινε δυνατη η παρατηρηση απο το Marrinetraffic ( αν και οχι παντα ) και μιας αλλης περιοχης με Ελληνικο ενδιαφερον. 
Ερυθρα Θαλασσα με Κινγκ Μινως , Superferry , Eξπρες Αφροδιτη ( Με τα αστεια τωρινα ονοματα τους )
Καπου εκει ειδα οτι τριγυρνα και ενα ... Viking.

----------


## Eng

Ειστε ολοι σας φανταστικοι.. Οσοι με γνωριζουν προσωπικα, ξερουν ποσο κολλιμα εχω με αυτο το πλοιο, οπως και γενικοτερα τα υπολοιπα "Σκαθαρια..".
Θελω να ευχαριστισω προσωπικα τον owner για τις φωτο που ανεβασε και θα τα που πως οταν ημουν στη κοιλια της μαμας μου πριν..30 χρονια, εχω ή μαλλον εχει φωτογραφια επανω στο "Θηρα" με τη τσιμινιερα να φενεται το συνιαλο του Νομικου. Τωρα στα δικα μου "οχτώ χρονια"? καθε καλοκαιρι στη Γλωσσα και το κεφαλι μου αναμεσα στα καγγελα χαζευοντας τα πλοια να πηγαινοερχονται στο λιμανι.. Ομορφα χρονια.. Οποτε φιλε owner, εχουμε καμποσα κοινα, αν και επειδη ειπες πως εκανες στο Νομικο, εαν ισουν πανω στη γραμμη, που ξερεις.. μπορει να εχουμε συναντηθει..
Να εισαι καλα και παλι σε ευχαριστω για τις φωτος!

----------


## PavlosA

Είμαι πραγματικά συγκινημένος που διαβάζω τόσο ωραία λόγια γι' αυτό το πανέμορφο, υπέροχο πλοίο.

Έκανα τα πρώτα μου ταξίδια με αυτό, και το έβλεπα κάθε χρόνο να προσεγγίζει τη Σκιάθο, μαζί με το ¶νεμος, το Παπαδιαμάντης, το Μακεδών, το Σκόπελος, και κατά καιρούς διάφορα άλλα. 

Και απ' όλα τους, το Λήμνος ξεχώριζε για την ομορφιά του και τις ξεχωριστές γραμμές του.

Όταν πήγα στη Σκιάθο το καλοκαίρι του 2000, σοκαρίστηκα που όλα τα πλοία που ήξερα είχαν εξαφανιστεί. Υπήρχε το Χαρούλα και το Μακεδών, και τίποτα άλλο.

Την επόμενη χρονιά το Λημνάκι επανήλθε, μαζί με το Παπαδιαμάντης και το Μακεδών. Έλειπε το Σκόπελος από την παρέα.

Να και μερικές φωτογραφίες από το 2001, τραβηγμένες από εμένα στην προσέγγιση του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Σκιάθου:





Θυμάμαι ότι τότε φοβούμουν ότι το πλοίο αυτό δεν θα το ξαναδώ ποτέ, και είχα αφιερώσει ένα ολόκληρο φιλμ για χάρη του.

Κι όμως, η μοίρα είχε άλλα σχέδια: την επόμενη ή την μεθεπόμενη χρονιά (2002 ή 2003, δεν θυμάμαι πια), το τότε Εξπρες Χαρούλα είχε πάθει κάποια βλάβη. Και στη θέση του, Λήμνος και Μακεδών, για μία τελευταία φορά, στη γραμμή που γνώρισαν τις μεγαλύτερες δόξες τους.

Όπου και αν είναι αυτό το πλοίο, θα είναι πάντα στην ψυχή μου. Και πάντα, με τη μορφή που το πρωτογνώρισα, με τα χρώματα του Νομικού. Κλείνω με μία φωτό από συνάντηση με το Δημητρούλα, αν θυμάμαι καλά το έτος 1999, τραβηγμένη από το Μπούρτζι της Σκιάθου.

----------


## Rocinante

PavlosA καλως ηλθες στην παρεα μας. Υπεροχες οι φωτογραφιες σου ειδικα αυτη με το Δημητρουλα.
Θα διαπιστωσεις οτι υπαρχει πλουσιο υλικο για το πλοιο αυτο αλλα και για τα αλλα που ανεφερες οχι μονο στα θεματα τους αλλα και αλλου σκορπια οπως στις "Πλωρες πλοιων" "Δεξαμενισμοι" κλπ 
 Οι αναμνησεις σου απο τα πλοια αυτα, θα κανουν τα θεματα ακομα πιο πλουσια.
Καλο μας ταξιδι.

----------


## owner

Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΡΙΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ 2000 .ΕΤΥΧΕ ΤΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΑLGECIRAS ME ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ΗΤΑΝΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΡΙΦΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΑΝΤΗΘΗΚΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙ ΝΟΜΙΚΟΥ ΜΕΣΑ.ΑΞΕΧΑΣΤΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.
IMG.jpg

ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΜΕΣΑ ΤΟΤΕ .ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.

----------


## owner

IMG_0010.jpg

IMG_0011.jpg

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ.

----------


## Ellinis

Yπέροχες φωτογραφίες φίλε owner. Σε ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας, όπως και τις αναμνήσεις σου από αυτό το ωραίο ελληνικό βαπόρι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ξαναγραφω για τις μοναδικες φωτο του owner.To βαπορι ηταν ταλε κουαλε για σποραδες.Μην ξεχνατε οτι κυκλαδες εκατσε 10 χρονια και σποραδες 15, το 1987 ηρθε πανω.

----------


## owner

ΦΙΛΕ ΒΕΝ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΡΘΕ ΤΟ 87 ΣΤΟ ΒΟΛΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΑΦΙΞΗ ΗΜΟΥN 8 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ.HΡΘΕ ΣΠΙΤΙ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΗΡΘΕ .ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΣΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΘΟΡΥΒΟ ΤΩΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΠΟY ΕΙΧΕ ΡΙΤCΗ.ΣΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΠΑΕΙ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΚΟΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΟΝΗΣΟ.ΕΚΑΝΕ ΒΟΛΟ ΣΚΙΑΘΟ 2ΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ 20 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΣΚΑΘΑΡΙΑ.Ο ΠΑΠΑΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΕYΦΕΓΕ ΜΙΣΗ ΩΡΑ ΠΙΟ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΙKΕΡΙ ΤΟ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ΧΑΝΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΡΩΓΕ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΝΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ.ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΕΜΕΝΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΠΟΡΑΔΕΣ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πλακα πλακα το 1976 τα μονα πλοια που ειχαν pitch ηταν τα Σαπφω,Καντια\Ρεθυμνον, Αριαδνη αυτα....
Στις κυκλαδες δηλαδη ηταν το μοναδικο που ειχε pitch.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Λημνος* μαζι του και αλλα πλοια της εποχης...  Δρομολογιο απο τις 5 Αυγουστου 1980 και 14 Απριλιου 1982 

19800805 all.jpg

19820415 all.jpg

Και σαν *Παναγια Τηνου* στις 8 Ιουλιου και 15 Σεπτεμβριου 1983

19830708 all.jpg

19830915 all.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Σημερα στην Σαμσουντα, σε ενα λιμανι που δεν μας εχει συνηθισει...

tramsam.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Από τη Σύρο στη Σαμψούντα... Σύρο είπα; για να το δούμε σε μια μακρινή αλλά ωραία πόζα στην Ερμούπολη.

p tinou52.jpg
πηγή: getty-images.com

----------


## Ellinis

1985: 'Αφιξη στη Σαντορίνη του ΛΗΜΝΟΣ με τα σινιάλα του Νομικού

lemnos 1985_o.jpg

lemnos_o.jpg
πηγή: flickr.com

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καθελκυσις του ΕΓ/ΟΓ* Λημνος* Τεταρτη 18 Δεκεμβριου 1974

_ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ_
_Πεμπτη 19 Δεκεμβριου 1974_


ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ.jpg

00N.jpg

ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ01.psd.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για τους νησιώτες των Ανατολικών, το _Λήμνος_ του Νομικού συνέπεσε με την άνοδο του τουρισμού στα τέλη της χρυσής δεκαετίας του 70. Το έχουμε ταξιδέψει με καλούς και άσχημους καιρούς, το λατρέψαμε για τον μαϊτζέβελο χαρακτήρα του, το αγκαλιάσαμε όπως το _Νάξος_. Η παλιοπαρέα του _Λήμνος_ με τα _Έλλη_, _Νάξος_, _Πάρος_, και _Κυκλάδες_ έδωσαν νέα πνοή στην Ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση για τα νησιά των Ανατολικών Κυκλάδων. Έχουμε να γράψουμε ιστορίες από άλλες εποχές πάνω στο Λημνάκι.  Πόσες φορές θυμάμαι να σε χαζεύω με την ξεχωριστή φορεσιά σου από τον Αγ. Κωνσταντίνο, το καλύτερο σημείο για τους Παριανούς καραβολάτρες... Δεν θα ξεχάσουμε την όμορφη μπουρού σου. Καλά ταξίδια να έχεις, όπου κι αν πας... Η φωτογραφία είναι από το διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο του 1991, όταν το σινιάλο του Νομικού μεσουρανούσε στις Κυκλάδες και τις Σποράδες.
> attachment-1.jpg


Τα δρομολογια του *Λημνος* την 1η Ιουλιου 1981 απο _Το Βημα_.

19810701 Limnos Vima.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Tο _Λημνος_ στο Κυκλαδικο Φως τον Ιανουαριο 1978 και τον Ιουνιο 1983.

19780100 Lemnos Kykl Fos.jpg19830600 Lemnos Kykl Fow.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στις παλιες αυτες φωτο βλεπουμε οτι το γκρι τελειωμα στο βαψιμο ηταν αρχικα πιο πλωρα απο οτι ηταν τα τελευταια το χρονια επι Νομικου

----------


## leo85

Το Λημνάκι στην Πάρο ,79-,80 αν θυμάμαι καλά.

ΛΗΜΝΟΣ.jpg

χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους αυτού του πλοίου, γιατί είναι και πολύ. :Surprised: 
Ευχαριστώ το φύλο ΒΕΝ BRUCE που με βοήθησε

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιστευτη φωτογραφια εποχης με το Λημνος στην πιο ομορφη φαση του σε ληψη μεσα απο τα νησιωτικα σπιτια

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα όμορφο πλοίο, σε ένα νησί που αγαπώ πολύ. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε leo85 για τα ωραία σου.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ομορφο ΛΗΜΝΟΣ μαζι με την    ομορφη Παρο    συνθετουν     αυτην την  υπεροχη   εικονα        που μας χαρισε    ο φιλος Leo85!!!_

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ωραίο βαποράκι.Αλλά μήπως στα ονόματα πρέπει να μπει πρώτο το ''Λήμνος'' και μετά το ''Παναγία Τήνου'' που θεωρώ κακώς ο Βεντούρης του έδωσε αυτό το βαρύ όνομα για βαπόρι....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ξανά στο Αιγαίο, έστω και διερχόμενο.

Το πλοίο εκπέμπει στο AIS με νέο όνομα το _MF MEDSTAR_ και νέα σημαία _Togo_. Έφυγε σήμερα από το Trabzon, και πιθανότατα άφησε οριστικά πίσω του την Μαύρη Θάλασσα, αφού αυτή την ώρα βρίσκεται στη θάλασσα του Μαρμαρά με αναγραφόμενο προορισμό το λιμάνι Tasucu στη νότια Τουρκία ("απέναντι" από την βόρεια Κύπρο).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε συνέχεια του προηγούμενου μηνύματος, να πούμε για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται και ...προλαβαίνει, ότι το _ΛΗΜΝΟΣ_ αυτήν την ώρα βρίσκεται στο στενό ανάμεσα Χίου και Τσεσμέ.

AIS.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία φωτο του υπέροχου Λήμνος, σαν Trabzon τη Μαύρη Θάλασσα (μάλλον όπως μας λέει και ο φίλος Γιώργος).
Πηγή.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθεσινή (21/6ου) _φωτό του πλοίου_ από την Κωνσταντινούπολη. Διακρίνεται το νέο του όνομα _MF MED STAR_ (δύο λέξεις), το λιμάνι νηολόγησης _Lome_, και τα ημισβησμένα παλιά του σινιάλα (κλικ για μεγέθυνση).

----------


## a.molos

Lemnos.pngΑφου ήρθε πάλι στην επικαιρότητα, all time classic LEMNOS στον Βόλο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει να δουλεύει στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο ανάμεσα Tasucu (Τουρκία) και Τρίπολης (Λίβανος). Σήμερα πρέπει να εκτελεί το δεύτερο του ταξίδι, και αυτήν την ώρα κατευθύνεται προς την Τρίπολη

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

LEMNOS.jpg Το Λημνάκι στα νειάτα του. Κάποτε υπήρχε περισσότερος χρόνος κ όρεξη  κ έτρεχα να προλάβω τις πρωινές αναχωρήσεις.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τα ομορφοτερα και καλυτερα σχεδιασμενα ελληνικα φερρυ σχεδιασμενο απο τον Ανδρεα Ερμογενη.Εγω το προτιμουσα οπως ειναι στην σπανια φωτο του ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

----------


## Appia_1978

> Το πλοίο έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει να δουλεύει στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο ανάμεσα Tasucu (Τουρκία) και Τρίπολης (Λίβανος). Σήμερα πρέπει να εκτελεί το δεύτερο του ταξίδι, και αυτήν την ώρα κατευθύνεται προς την Τρίπολη


Η ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας του με φωτογραφίες:

http://www.filoshipping.com/tr/filomuz/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας του με φωτογραφίες:
> 
> http://www.filoshipping.com/tr/filomuz/


Έχουν την Τουρκία ίδιο χρώμα με τα κατεχόμενα :Uncomfortableness:  κ στην γραμμή προς/από αυτά φαίνεται ότι έχουν αμφίπλωρο τύπου Superflex. Προχωρημένα πράγματα δλδ... :Fat:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εκει εκανε δρομολογια και το Πορφυρουσσα ως Καμπουλατ Πασα, πριν ερθει στην Ελλαδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εκει εκανε δρομολογια και το Πορφυρουσσα ως Καμπουλατ Πασα, πριν ερθει στην Ελλαδα.


Φίλε Ben Bruce το C με ουρά κάτω προφέρεται στα τούρκικα τσ. Οπότε ήταν Τσαμπουλάτ Πασά.
LEMNOS a.jpg Κ το Λημνάκι μας 3/4 από πλώρα :Fat: .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

LEMNOS b.jpgTo θέμα έχει να κινηθεί καιρό...Λιμάνι Πειραιά του χθες,ΛΗΜΝΟΣ κ στο βάθος το επίσης αναχωρών ΝΑΪΑΣ.
Γιά τον Ilias92 που πρόσφατα ανακάλυψε το παρελθόν :Fat: .

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι το φορτηγό του Ευγενίδη δίπλα... κουκλί!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Kαι το φορτηγό του Ευγενίδη δίπλα... κουκλί!


Mα αυτά λέω κάθε φορά.Πόσο όμορφο ήταν το λιμάνι παλιά όχι μόνο με τα ποστάλια αλλά κ με τα κλασικά φ/γ γραμμών όπως του Ευγενίδη κα
Ο Βερνίκος-Ευγενίδης έβγαζε κ ονόματα της ιδιαίτερης πατρίδας του Σίφνου, οπως εδώ το ΑΡΤΕΜΩΝ.

----------


## Ilias 92

Ευχαριστώ Βίκτωρα για την αφιέρωση. Το παρελθόν είναι αναγκαίο για το μέλλον, το καραβάκι αυτό είναι πολύ συμπαθητικό όπως και η εταιρία του αν και δεν τα πρόλαβα.
Πάντως φανταστείτε ότι και τα καραβάκια του πετρελαίου που τα βλέπω μέσα στο λιμάνι μου φαίνονται αλλόκοτα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευχαριστώ Βίκτωρα για την αφιέρωση. Το παρελθόν είναι αναγκαίο για το μέλλον, το καραβάκι αυτό είναι πολύ συμπαθητικό όπως και η εταιρία του αν και δεν τα πρόλαβα.
> Πάντως φανταστείτε ότι και τα καραβάκια του πετρελαίου που τα βλέπω μέσα στο λιμάνι μου φαίνονται αλλόκοτα.


Aπό τα ωραιότερα ελληνικής κατασκευής,την χρυσή εποχή στο Πέραμα σε ναυπηγήσεις κ μετασκευές διότι τώρα "...κ διηγώντας τα να κλαίς" που έλεγε ο Διονύσιος Σολωμός :Apologetic: . Η εταιρεία σοβαρή κ μου φαίνεται υπάρχει με φορτηγά.
Αν εννοείς τα εφοδιαστικά,μπωνκεράδικα ή μπάριζες όπως λέμε ναυτικά,έχουν το σουλούπι ενός οποιουδήποτε τάνκερ.

----------


## Eng

Φιλε Βικτωρ, για μενα η "Φτερπυ" ηταν ο παιδικος ερωτας!!!!
Η ωραιοτερη γυναικα.. 

** Αν και ολα τα "Σκαθαρακια" του Νομικου ηταν οι αγαπες μου..

Προσωπικα σε ευχαριστω για τις πανεμορφες φωτο, οπως και σε οσους ανεβαζουν, μιας και για μενα η φτερου εχει αποθανατιστει στο μυαλο μου και στη φαντασια μου για παντα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

LEMNOS η επισημη καρτ ποσταλ της εταιρειας




negatives (58).jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> LEMNOS η επισημη καρτ ποσταλ της εταιρειας
> 
> 
> 
> 
> negatives (58).jpg


 Συλλεκτική πιά κ να σκεφθείς ότι αυτή κ πολλές άλλες τις βρίσκαμε τότε με τον σωρό σε γραφεία κ πρακτορεία. Εντάξει τώρα υπάρχει το δίκτυο αλλά εγώ όταν μου πέφτει στα χέρια οτιδήποτε έντυπο,κάρτα κλπ σκέφτομαι πάντα το μέλλον. Έτσι "χτίζονται" τα αρχεία. Πάρτο τώρα  που υπάρχει,λέω.

----------


## Eng

> LEMNOS η επισημη καρτ ποσταλ της εταιρειας
> 
> 
> 
> 
> negatives (58).jpg


Την οποια και εχω....

----------


## Takerman

Μια όμορφη φωτό του φίλου Robert το 2005 στη Σαντορίνη τραβηγμένη από το Άγιος Γεώργιος.

panagiia tinou @santorini 2005.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## Eng

Εχω μια πολυ παιδικη απορια, οσο χρονια το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ ηταν στon NOMIKO και μεχρις και στην HSW, ο βολβος δεν φαινοταν καθολου. Δεν ξερω τι αλλαξε αλλα απο τα χρονια που εγινε κοκκινοβάπορο - και λοιπους χρωμματισμους - εως σημερα, ο βολβος, οταν το πλοιο ειναι σε ακινησια, ειναι ακριβως στην ισαλο πλευσης...
Απλα ετσι το λεω ή μαλλον μοιραστικα μαζι σας.

----------


## Apostolos

Μήπως αλάξανε σαβούρες;

----------


## Eng

Ειναι σιγουρα το πιο λογικο. Εχοντας βεβαια και υποψην κατι καινουργιες μελετες που αφορουν το trim optimization, δλδ. βελτιστο τριμ για βελτιστη αποδοση της σχεσης ισχυς/αντιστασης.. Παντως στις φωτο που το πλοιο ειναι ακινητο, εχει σαφως μεγαλυτερο τριμ.. Κατι τετοιο φαντοζομαι..

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ  ΤΗΝΟΥ τ'ομορφο σκαρι εν πλω το καλοκαιρι του 2005  εχοντας ροτα το λιμανι της Τηνου

_000095ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Το 2005 στη Σύρο εν ώρα ξεκούρασης.

panagia tinou2.jpg panagia tinou.jpg

Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το_ _ΛΗΜΝΟΣ   σ'εναν αποπλου  απο το λιμανι  του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 1985

_1985 LEMNOS Piraeus.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το καραβάκι συνεχίζει να δουλεύει στην ανατολική Μεσόγειο, σε δρομολόγια ανάμεσα στο λιμάνι Tasucu της Τουρκίας και την Τρίπολη του Λιβάνου. Να το δούμε και με τα νέα του χρώματα, σε φωτό από το περασμένο καλοκαίρι (Ιούλιος 2015).

Hasan Gedk.jpg
_Πηγή : marinetraffic - Hasan Gedk_

----------


## Amorgos66

https://www.vesselfinder.com/news/69...ripoli-Lebanon

----------


## BOBKING

Κάηκε το βαποράκι  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## avvachrist

Κρίμα το βαποράκι... Τερμάτισε την καριέρα του με άδοξο τρόπο. *Αντίο ΛΗΜΝΟΣ*...

----------


## BOBKING

Κρίμα το πλοίο μαζί με το σκόπελος έφεραν άλλο αέρα στις Σποράδες ,όπως όλα τα πλοία του νομικού

----------


## Ellinis

Κρίμα για το καραβάκι... Όταν είχε πρωτοδρομολογηθεί ήταν μια πολύ καλή επιλογή για τις γραμμές των Κυκλάδων αλλά σύντομα αποδείχτηκε μικρό για αυτές και τράβηξε για αλλού. 
Να δούμε μερικές φωτογραφίες πέρα από αυτές στο vesselfinder

Med-Star-6.jpg Med-Star-5.jpg
πηγή

medstar1.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BOBKING

το πώς προκλήθηκε η πυρκαγιά ξέρουμε

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Όπως γράφει ένα ρεπορτάζ εδώ (www.maritimeherald.com)

The fire started *by friction in the electric system* and quickly extended to the whole deck.

Προφανώς η αναλυτικότερη έρευνα θα πάρει κάποιο χρόνο (όπως εξάλλου αναφέρεται και στο παραπάνω ρεπορτάζ) δεδομένης και της εκτεταμένης καταστροφής. Φυσικά, παρόλο το συναισθηματικό δέσιμο με το πλοίο, αυτό που μετράει είναι ότι (όπως επίσης αναφέρεται) δεν υπήρξαν ουτε καν τραυματισμοί (αυτό που λέμε "δεν άνοιξε μύτη").

----------


## BOBKING

Πάλι καλά που δεν ήταν κανείς στο πλοίο την ώρα που προκλήθηκε η πυρκαγιά

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Εδώ μάλλον υπάρχει ένα θεματάκι με τη διατύπωση του ρεπόρτερ. Το να μην  ήταν κανεις επάνω ενώ όπως αναφέρεται ετοιμάζετο να αποπλεύσει ακούγεται  λίγο (έως πολύ) κουφό. Ίσως να θελε να πει ότι εκκενώθηκε γρήγορα δεδομένου όπως αναφέρει και το αρχικό ρεπορτάζ του Αμοργιανού έγινε έγκαιρα αντιληπτή από το πλήρωμα. Δεμένο, μικρό και αν όπως φαίνεται στις εικόνες ξεκίνησε σχετικά από μπροστά δε θα ήταν και πολύ δύσκολο να εκκενωθεί άμεσα.

----------


## BOBKING

Ναι αλλά σε όλα τα πλοία υπάρχουν συστήματα πυρασφάλειας οπότε πως μπορεί να προκλήθηκε πυρκαγιά σε ένα τόσο μικρό πλοίο και να έφτασε σε τέτοιο σημείο ώστε να καίει ολόκληρο και παράλληλα να εκκενωθεί τόσο γρηγορά και να μην έκανε τίποτα το πλήρωμα ώστε να σβηστεί η πυρκαγιά αυτό ακούγεται πολύ κουφό και αφού υπήρχαν άνθρωποι
μέσα στο πλοίο πώς άφησαν να προκληθεί η φωτιά αυτό και αν είναι περίεργο

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Τέτοια ερωτήματα υπήρξαν και περιπτώσεις που δεν απαντήθηκαν ποτέ ή πλημμελώς. Τα συστήματα παίζουν περισσότερο προληπτικό ρόλο και σαφώς βοηθούν χωρις όμως να είναι και πανάκεια (γνωστό και το ρητό του χώρου "στις δοκιμές όλα λειτουργούν στην εντέλεια"). Απο κει και πέρα από τη στιγμή που θα ξεκινήσει το κακό μπαίνουν όλες οι παράμετροι ενός δυστυχήματος στη μέση (ο καπνός, οι φλόγες, τα υλικά, η πρόσβαση και η διαφυγή, τα συστήματα πυρόσβεσης, οι καιρικές και άλλες συνθήκες κλπ). Και βέβαια όταν η κατάσταση (εκτιμηθεί ότι) ξεφεύγει, εκεί δε χωράνε πλέον περιττοί ηρωισμοί, προτεραιότητα είναι να σωθείς ή και να σώσεις τους συνανθρώπους σου και φυσικά να καλέσεις βοήθεια (είτε SOS εν πλω, είτε Πυροσβεστική στο λιμάνι). Ειδικά τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουμε δει ουκ ολίγα παραδείγματα πλοίων να μετατρέπονται σε "χάρτινες βαρκούλες" σε δευτερόλεπτα. Ξεκίνα από τα 4 γιγαντιαία Ro-Pax, πιάσε τα Ιεράπετρα, το Κρήτη, το HS5 (για να μην πούμε και τα παλαιότερα) και φτάσε στο προχθεσινό.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

A καλά, από συστήματα πυρασφάλειας..... _όλα_ _έχουν_.....

----------


## stathe174

DSC00299.jpg
Παναγία Tήνου στην Κύθνο το καλοκαίρι του '08

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ποιός να το έλεγε πάντως ότι θα τερμάτιζε την καριέρα του ως "κρουαζιερόπλοιο" με έδρα την Τρίπολη του Λιβάνου, κάνοντας ταξίδια προς τις νότιες ακτές της Τουρκίας.

Τιμής ένεκεν......

1376398675medstar-cruise-flyer.jpg__1376398564medstar cruise billboard design.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τίτλοι τέλους και επισήμως για το πλοίο, αφού εδώ και λίγες ημέρες βρίσκεται στον τελευταίο του προορισμό, _προσαραγμένο στην παραλία του Aliaga_.

----------


## stathe174

Πολλά Παναγία Τήνου μάζεψε η Aliaga... Σαν να θέλουν να εξαφανίσουν το όνομα...

----------


## threshtox

Θλίψη για το πολυαγαπημένο σκαρί. Ωραίες και πολλές αναμνήσεις...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_Eκπληκτική, νοσταλγική φωτό του πλοίου_ από τον εξαιρετικό _Peter Fitzpatrick_, στο τελωνείο στον Πειραιά, εν έτει 2002.

----------


## BOBKING

> _Eκπληκτική, νοσταλγική φωτό του πλοίου_ από τον εξαιρετικό _Peter Fitzpatrick_, στο τελωνείο στον Πειραιά, εν έτει 2002.


Πράγματι και πολύ σπάνια με τα σινιάλα της Sporades Ferries μια από τις θυγατρικές που ύδρησε ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς και δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν πολλές φωτογραφίες των πλοίων εκείνων με αυτά τα σινιάλα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πράγματι και πολύ σπάνια με τα σινιάλα της Sporades Ferries μια από τις θυγατρικές που ύδρησε ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς και δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν πολλές φωτογραφίες των πλοίων εκείνων με αυτά τα σινιάλα


H εταιρεία ήταν Μιnoan Flying Dolphins.Σινιάλα κ επιγραφές δεν λένε κάτι εκτός κ εάν κάποιος το έχει κατοχυρώσει.

----------


## BOBKING

> H εταιρεία ήταν Μιnoan Flying Dolphins.Σινιάλα κ επιγραφές δεν λένε κάτι εκτός κ εάν κάποιος το έχει κατοχυρώσει.


Φιλέ μου η εταιρία νομικά ήταν η Minoan Flying Dolphins με θυγατρική την Hellas Ferries. Επειδή όπως ένας στόλος πάνω από με έναν μεγάλο σύνολο πλοίων δεν θα μπορούσε να ήταν μια εταιρία. Έτσι δημιουργήθηκαν κάποιες υπό εταιρίες. Για τον Σαρωνικό η Saronikos Ferries για τις Σποράδες η Sporades Ferries για την Ιταλία - Κόρινθος η Hellas Ferries Cargo για τα ταχύπλοα η Minoan Flying Dolphins και για τα πλοία των Κυκλάδων κυρίως η Hellas Ferries. Τώρα μάλλον θα πρέπει να λειτουργούσαν οι εταιρίες αυτές κανονικά δηλαδή ξεχωριστά η μία από την άλλη αλλά θα πρέπει να ήταν ένα σύνολο. Αλλά μάλλον πρέπει να είχαν κατοχυρωθεί κανονικά από όσο νομίζω αλλά και πάλι δεν είπα ποτέ ότι η Sporades Ferries είχε κατοχυρωθεί

----------


## threshtox

Εν μέσω αντιπαραθέσεων (sic), ας βάλω κι εγώ μια παλιά του 2004, από την Ερμούπολη..του πήγαιναν τα χρώματα..
PANAGIA_TINOU_01[1].jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> H εταιρεία ήταν Μιnoan Flying Dolphins.Σινιάλα κ επιγραφές δεν λένε κάτι εκτός κ εάν κάποιος το έχει κατοχυρώσει.


Σωστά τα λες, απλές ονομασίες μάρκετινγκ ήταν και όχι εταιρίες. Νομικά το κάθε καράβι μπορεί να ανήκει σε ξεχωριστή μονοβαπορη εταιρία, μπορεί να ταξίδευε με οποιαδήποτε επιγραφή στις μπάντες και επι της ουσίας να ανήκουν στην ίδια εταιρία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φιλέ μου η εταιρία νομικά ήταν η Minoan Flying Dolphins με θυγατρική την Hellas Ferries. Επειδή όπως ένας στόλος πάνω από με έναν μεγάλο σύνολο πλοίων δεν θα μπορούσε να ήταν μια εταιρία. Έτσι δημιουργήθηκαν κάποιες υπό εταιρίες. Για τον Σαρωνικό η Saronikos Ferries για τις Σποράδες η Sporades Ferries για την Ιταλία - Κόρινθος η Hellas Ferries Cargo για τα ταχύπλοα η Minoan Flying Dolphins και για τα πλοία των Κυκλάδων κυρίως η Hellas Ferries. Τώρα μάλλον θα πρέπει να λειτουργούσαν οι εταιρίες αυτές κανονικά δηλαδή ξεχωριστά η μία από την άλλη αλλά θα πρέπει να ήταν ένα σύνολο. Αλλά μάλλον πρέπει να είχαν κατοχυρωθεί κανονικά από όσο νομίζω αλλά και πάλι δεν είπα ποτέ ότι η Sporades Ferries είχε κατοχυρωθεί


Mε κάλυψε απόλυτα ο φίλος Εllinis.

----------


## BOBKING

> Mε κάλυψε απόλυτα ο φίλος Εllinis.


Αυτό δεν το γνώριζα ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση. Ούτος ή άλλως τι πειράζει αν ήταν μια εταιρία δεν θα κάτσουμε να σκάσουμε ☺

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ φωτογραφημένο το 1979 στον Πειραιά όταν ακόμη ταξίδευε προς τις Κυκλάδες

limnos - serdan.jpg lemnos 1979 - serdan.jpg
Φωτογραφία του χρήστη Serdan αλιευμένη στο ΦΒ

----------

